# Latest news and measures on Coronavirus - Ireland



## odyssey06

Ireland:
Measures will remain in place until Sunday 19 April - this is "*not a lockdown*".
All non-essential retail outlets are being told to close, with restaurants and cafes told to close unless they can offer a take-away option. Supermarkets and pharmacies will remain open. There will be no restrictions on the amount of times a person can leave their home a day but these are being limited to groups of four people.
All theatres, clubs, gyms/leisure centres, hairdressers, betting shops, marts, markets, casinos, bingo halls, libraries and similar outlets are to close.
All sporting events are cancelled, including those behind closed doors. All playgrounds and holiday/caravan parks to close.
All hotels are to limit occupancy to essential non-social and non-tourist reasons.
Social gatherings of no more than four people are allowed (more allowed if from the same household)

The government is to increase the Covid-19 Pandemic Unemployment Support payment for people who have been laid off due to the virus from €203 to €350. The payment will also apply to the self-employed who are affected by Covid-19. An emergency wage subsidy scheme under which the Government will pay 70% of a worker’s salary up to a cap of €410 per week net – equivalent to the after-tax income of a worker on around €40,000.

Varadkar said private hospitals “will act effectively as public hospitals” for the duration of the Covid-19 pandemic.
He said: “Private hospitals have agreed to do this on a not-for-profit basis.


----------



## odyssey06

New rules have been introduced for Covid-19 testing, which means patients will need to meet revised criteria to qualify in future.
Patients will have to display two major symptoms - a fever and either a cough or shortness of breath - and fall into a priority group in order to be tested.
These are close contacts of a confirmed case, healthcare staff and vulnerable groups.
All patients who have not yet been swabbed, and who do not have an appointment for a test date, will not now be tested and will be required to reengage with their GP.
The Irish Medical Organisation and the Irish College of GPs said they were seeking clarification from the health service regarding patients who have been given a test date, but who have not yet been tested.

HSE information on groups considered at risk:








						People at higher risk from COVID-19
					

Advice for people at higher risk from COVID-19 (coronavirus), including older people and people with health conditions.




					www2.hse.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Parents will not have to pay their provider for childcare they are not receiving.
Children’s Minister Katherine Zappone has confirmed the Department of Children and Youth Affairs is to pay childcare providers with a proportion of staff costs during the closure period during the coronavirus crisis.
This is on the condition that providers do not charge parents for a service they can not provide.


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland:*
1819 cases (+255)
19 deaths *(+10) *- the median age among those is 79*.  *
Over 40 patients in ICU.


----------



## SPC100

odyssey06 said:


> *Ireland:*
> 1819 cases (+255)
> 19 deaths *(+10) *- the median age among those is 79*.  *
> Over 40 patients in ICU.


Do you know if that is 40 in total have been admitted or 40 currently in ICU. Sorry I know this is news thread, but if would be good to clarify.


----------



## llgon

RTE say that there were 47 'brought to ICU' as of Midnight 24th March. Looks like the figure of 40+ given at the press conference yesterday evening was those currently in ICU, as the equivalent figure was 39 the day before.


----------



## 24601

SPC100 said:


> Do you know if that is 40 in total have been admitted or 40 currently in ICU. Sorry I know this is news thread, but if would be good to clarify.



It's somewhat opaque. 

This chap is worth following on Twitter - he provides some good charts every day: https://twitter.com/higginsdavidw/status/1242927152359768076


----------



## odyssey06

Ok, we've now reached lockdown stage... unclear of how any of this will be enforced but:

Taoiseach Leo Varadkar has said that from midnight tonight and for a two-week period, *everybody must stay at home, except in specific circumstances*. 
Speaking at a press conference, he said that the circumstances include leaving the house for work only when the work is "essential work, social care or other essential service that cannot be done from home."
People are also allowed to leave their home to buy food or household goods, attend medical appointments and vital family reasons. 
Mr Varadkar also said that people can leave their home for brief physical exercise, but only within 2km of their home. 
He announced that during the two week period, all public or private gatherings are prohibited.


----------



## johnwilliams

new restrictions coming into effect ,travel limit 1-2 km , more as i type this


----------



## johnwilliams

puzzled  i know people who are more than 2 km they are at least 5km from local shops  are they still allowed to go to shops will they need special permission ? same goes for work not essential but company is still going?


----------



## Frank

shopping for essentials is of course allowed above 2km.
2km is for purpose of exercise 

I think common sense here to get over this.


----------



## johnwilliams

what does shielding mean as opposed cocooning (thanks frank for above)


----------



## SPC100

71 in intensive care as of this morning 27th March, and increasing 5 fold per week. cf. 9pm RTE news.


----------



## odyssey06

johnwilliams said:


> what does shielding mean as opposed cocooning (thanks frank for above)



They appear to be referring to the same thing, at least on RTE:
_Shielding or cocooning will be introduced for all those 70 years of age and specified categories of people who are extremely vulnerable to Covid-19 _

I guess shielding refers to the actions taken by others to protect the vulnerable \ cocooning is the action taken by the vulnerable.


----------



## odyssey06

Pharmacists will be permitted to dispense medicines outside of the current period of validity with an existing prescription in line with the pharmacists clinical judgement


----------



## peemac

johnwilliams said:


> puzzled  i know people who are more than 2 km they are at least 5km from local shops  are they still allowed to go to shops will they need special permission ? same goes for work not essential but company is still going?


We all need to read and understand it in the spirit it is made. 

Except for essential travel we are to keep within 2km

Food shopping, pharmacy are both essential. Some work is essential


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland:*
14 further deaths as 2,415 coronavirus cases confirmed in Ireland.
There have now been 36 COVID-19 related deaths in the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## odyssey06

The Minister for Transport, Tourism and Sport, Shane Ross, has said the National Driver Licence Service (NDLS), the National Car Testing Service (NCT) and the Commercial Vehicle Testing System are suspended until further notice.


----------



## llgon

A figure of 88 in intensive care was given at the HSE press conference this morning. When asked if there were others in intensive care with different issues it was clarified that there was, the figure of 88 only related to those who have Covid.

There are a further 167 critical care beds available at the moment, not including the private hospitals with more to come on stream. No hospitals have reached capacity yet but Dublin hospitals under most pressure.

Attendance at and admissions from EDs significantly down on this time last year but people who are sick and need care urged to attend.


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland:*
2,615 cases *(+200)*
46 deaths *(+10)*
The median age of today’s deaths is 77. Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan expressed his condolences to the family and friends of all patients who have died as a result of Covid-19. 


564 cases (26%) have been hospitalised;
of those hospitalised, 77 cases have been admitted to ICU;
506 cases are associated with healthcare workers;
Dublin has the highest number of cases at 1,233 (56% of all cases) followed by Cork with 208 cases (9%);
of those for whom transmission status is known, community transmission accounts for 51%, close contact accounts for 24%, travel abroad accounts for 25%.









						Coronavirus: Ten more deaths and 200 new cases in Ireland confirmed
					

Earlier today HSE officials said they are expecting the peak of the outbreak will occur in two weeks time.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Ireland:
+ 8 more deaths
+ 295 more cases


----------



## odyssey06

'Immediate family members' can attend funerals to a maximum of 10 people, says government.








						'Immediate family members' can attend funerals to a maximum of 10 people, says government
					

Updated advice from the HSE will be published shortly, the government said.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Ireland:
+17 deaths
+325 cases


----------



## odyssey06

Details of the powers and penalties in the emergency legislation... eg fines of 500e, and the measures have a sunset clause end date November.








						What are the 'exceptional' coronavirus laws?
					

The gravity of the situation has been laid bare this week as emergency laws were announced, published and enacted within days.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Ireland   212 new cases 
14 deaths

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06

Brendan Burgess said:


> Ireland   212 new cases 14 deaths



Total 834 cases (28%) have been hospitalised
Of those hospitalised, 126 cases have been admitted to ICU


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland:*
+ 402 cases
+ 13 deaths
Of the 13 new reported deaths, 10 patients were reported as having underlying conditions.
CMO Holohan said of the intensive care unit (ICU) figures: “Of 148 cases admitted to ICU, 25 of those cases have been discharged, sadly there have been 14 deaths from ICU and 109 remain in ICU. The median age of ICU admission is 62.”


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland:*
120 deaths *(+22)*
4273 cases *(+424)*

A total of 1,039 people have been hospitalised for the illness, representing 28% of the number of confirmed cases. 
Of those hospitalised, 148 people were admitted to the Intensive Care Unit (ICU).
The median age of the deaths reported today was 80 and the overall median age of the deaths in Ireland is 82.


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland:*
137 deaths *(+17)*
4604 cases *(+331)*
Of the patients who died,  13 of those who died had an underlying health condition. The median age of the deaths reported today was 81.


----------



## llgon

142 in ICU with Covid. 
139 in ICU with other conditions. 
109 critical care beds currently available.

Surge plan to have up to 800 critical care beds with ventilators, oxygen and appropriate staffing plus more in private hospitals.


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland*:
158 deaths* (+21)*
4994 cases *(+390)*


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland:*
174 deaths *(+16)*
5364 cases *(+370)*


----------



## Brendan Burgess

After discussing this with Odyssey06, we have decided to separate out Irish news from World news. 

We are including the announcement of restrictions in this thread also. 

But please keep the discussions of the news and the restrictions to other threads.   For example "These restrictions are unenforceable" type discussions. 

It's ok to seek clarification of the restrictions in this thread. 

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06

*Ireland*:
210 deaths* (+36)*
5709 cases *(+345)*

24 of the patients who died had underlying health conditions. 
The median age of those confirmed to have died today was 81.


----------



## odyssey06

The Government, on the advice of the National Public Health Emergency Team, have given gardaí additional powers to arrest or detain individuals who might be travelling to holiday homes or caravan parks over the long weekend. Those arrested could face a heavy fine of €2,500 or a jail sentence.








						'It's now your place of residence': Garda commissioner says those in holiday homes must stay there
					

The powers afforded to gardaí will be in place for four days and may be extended.




					www.thejournal.ie
				




See this thread for discussion:




__





						Holiday Home Owners
					

Seems like a lot of people from “the east”, where the worst of the Irish COVID-19 infection is at its worst, may be hitting holiday homes in Lahinch, Ballyconneely, etc., over the Easter Weekend.  Genuine fears of the infection spreading or just more COVID-19 hyperbole?



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

Ireland:
+ 25 deaths
+ 365 cases
Total now 6074 cases

Other details include: 

1,472 cases (25%) have been hospitalised
Of those hospitalised, 224 cases have been admitted to ICU


----------



## Brendan Burgess

odyssey06 said:


> Of those hospitalised, 224 cases have been admitted to ICU



I think that they also said something like 25 of those in ICU had died, while 50 had recovered. 

And the median age was 61 

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06

Brendan Burgess said:


> I think that they also said something like 25 of those in ICU had died, while 50 had recovered.
> And the median age was 61
> Brendan



Exact figures here... and also that 80% of ICU admissions had underlying conditions.








						Holohan: Majority of people with Covid-19 are recovering and 53 who were in ICUs have been discharged
					

Although most people have been able to recover at home, officials said there is no room for complacency as vulnerable groups are still at a high risk.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Latest figures:
A further 28 people diagnosed with Covid-19 in Ireland have died and there are 500 new cases of the virus.

To date, 263 patients diagnosed with the coronavirus in Ireland have died. There are now 6,574 confirmed cases of the virus in Ireland.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Measures extended to the 5th May









						Coronavirus: Another 25 deaths announced in the Republic as lockdown extended to May 5th
					

Good Friday fatalities bring Covid-19 toll to 288 – with average age of today’s deaths 85




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## odyssey06

The Leaving Certificate has been postponed until late July or August because of the Covid-19 pandemic. The Junior Cert has been cancelled this year and will be replaced with school-based tests later in the year.


----------



## odyssey06

A further 25 people diagnosed with Covid-19 in Ireland have died and there are 480 new cases of the virus.
It brings the number of deaths from the coronavirus in Ireland to 288. There are now 8,089 confirmed cases of the virus in Ireland.


----------



## odyssey06

Daddy Ireland said:


> George Lee just said over 60% of deaths have occurred in nursing homes.  Very sad for so many families to know their loved ones die alone.



Just saw that on RTE website:
_156 residents of Irish nursing homes have died from #COVID-19 in 41 days. That's *54% of all COVID deaths so far*. First time we got that figure. _


----------



## RedOnion

The deaths were nursing home residents. Not that they died in nursing home.


----------



## odyssey06

There have been *33 more deaths* from coronavirus here, the Department of Health has confirmed. The death toll now stands at 320 people.
The total number of Covid-19 cases in the Republic of Ireland has risen to 8,928.
The Department also confirmed that 553 new cases of coronavirus have been identified.
In addition, a further 286 older cases of Covid-19 have been reported by a laboratory in Germany.








						Coronavirus: 33 more deaths, 8,928 cases in total
					

There have been 33 more deaths from coronavirus here, the Department of Health has confirmed. It brings the total number of cases in the Republic of Ireland to 8,928.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

There have been *14 more deaths* from coronavirus, the Department of Health has confirmed. The death toll now stands at *334 people*.
The Department also confirmed that 430 new cases of coronavirus have been identified.
In addition, there are a further 297 additional cases of Covid-19 from the backlog of tests at the laboratory in Germany.








						Dept of Health: Covid-19 death toll rises by 14 to 334
					

There have been 14 more deaths from coronavirus, the Department of Health has confirmed, with a total of 9,655 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in Ireland.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

A further 31 people diagnosed with Covid-19 have died and there are 527 new cases in Ireland.
So far in this outbreak 365 patients diagnosed with the virus have died. There have been 10,647 confirmed cases in total.


----------



## odyssey06

A further 41 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland, according to the latest figures provided by the Department of Health this evening.

There are also 548 new cases of the coronavirus confirmed in Ireland. Alongside that, a further 284 cases have been confirmed from the March backlog being processed by a laboratory in Germany.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I think that they also said that half of the deaths were people from nursing homes according to the RTE news just now.

Median age of death: 81
Mean age of death was 60 something.
Range 30 to 105


----------



## Sophrosyne

There was also an update on testing.

62,952 have been completed in Irish laboratories

27,694 completed in a laboratory in Germany

Over the past week, 20,468 tests were carried out in Irish laboratories and of these 4,233 were positive, giving a positivity rate of 21%.

Dr. Cillian De Gascun, Chair of NPHET’s Expert Advisory Group said; “Having come through a challenging few weeks, we have significantly strengthened testing capacity and will continue to do so over the coming week, to put us in a very strong position to identify and suppress the virus.”


----------



## odyssey06

Latest Irish figures:
A FURTHER 38 people who contracted Covid-19 have died in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening. 
The department has also announced that 657 new cases of the coronavirus have been confirmed here, with 411 more Irish cases from a testing backlog also confirmed by a lab in Germany. 
It means that 444 people with Covid-19 have died in Ireland with a total of 12,547 cases confirmed.  The median age of today’s reported deaths was 84.
Of those who’ve deaths were announced today, 28 of the 38 people who died were reported as having underlying medical conditions.


----------



## odyssey06

April 16th:
A further 43 people who contracted Covid-19 have died in Ireland.
629 new confirmed cases and 95 more Irish cases from a testing backlog have also been confirmed by a lab in Germany.
Of those whose deaths were announced today, 27 of the 43 people were reported as having underlying medical conditions. 
The median age of today’s reported deaths is 84. 
Last night it was revealed that two healthcare workers at St Luke’s Hospital in Kilkenny and eight patients at a care centre in Laois are among those who have died.


----------



## odyssey06

*April 17th:*
+ 44 deaths
+ 597 new cases
+ 112 new backlog cases (tested in Germany)

Of the deaths announced today, 25 of the 44 people were reported as having underlying medical conditions.
The median age of today’s reported deaths is 84; the total median age of the 530 people with Covid-19 who have died is 83.

HSE has a testing capacity of 100,000 tests per week for six months.


----------



## odyssey06

*April 18th:*
571 deaths* (+41)*
14,758 cases (+*630*, +148 March cases)

Of the 41 new deaths that have been announced today, 35 people were reported as having underlying health conditions. 
The median age of today’s reported deaths is 83. 
Of the 571 people who have died, 330 had been admitted to hospital and 46 were in ICU. 
It was confirmed last night that a census of mortality across all long-term residential care facilities is being carried out this weekend. The census will cover all Covid-19 and non-Covid-19 deaths since 1 January of this year, regardless of where the death occurred.
Reminder, for discussion of the death rate, there is a separate thread:




__





						The death rate in Ireland is actually falling despite the reported numbers
					

https://www.rte.ie/news/2020/0418/1132271-deaths-covid-holohan/  Very interesting report from Dr Holohan which states that the death toll actually peaked over a week ago and the deaths being announced each day since while being higher were not always from that particular day, similar to the...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

*April 19th:*
610 deaths *(+39)*
15251 cases (*+445* new cases, +48 backlog cases)

Of the 39 deaths announced today, 29 were reported as having underlying health conditions. 
The median age of today’s reported deaths is 84. 

HSE chief executive Paul Reid said that Ireland’s Covid-19 testing backlog has been eliminated. At the HSE’s weekly operational update in UCD this morning, Reid said that 4,000 tests have been completed this weekend between staff and residents in long-term care settings, which are a priority for testing.


----------



## odyssey06

*April 20th:*
687 deaths *(+77)*
15,652 cases *(+401)*

The median age of today’s reported deaths was 84.

Update to this: These deaths occurred over a period of time and that Ireland’s daily growth rate in the notification of these deaths by date of occurrence continues to decline. The 77 deaths confirmed yesterday occurred between Thursday 2 April and yesterday








						Holohan clarifies delay in reporting of Covid-19 deaths as daily growth rate declines
					

The 77 deaths confirmed yesterday is the highest mortality figure recorded in one day.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

All Irish colleges in Gaeltacht areas are to remain closed for the summer due to the Covid-19 pandemic. 









						Government confirms all Gaeltacht colleges will remain closed this summer
					

It has sparked concern among those in rural Gaeltacht communities which benefit from the influx of students every year.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

The Department of Health has said in addition to the 687 people diagnosed with Covid-19 who have died and where there have been laboratory confirmed tests, there are also a further 77 'probable' Covid-19 deaths. Details are now being provided of probable cases, where a clinician has determined a death as probably related to Covid-19.








						Covid-19: 44 more deaths, 388 additional cases
					

The Department of Health has announced that a further 44 people who had been diagnosed with Covid-19 have died, bringing the total number of deaths in the Republic to 730.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

No licenced events of over 5,000 people will be allowed to take place until *September at the earliest*.
A ban on mass gatherings have been in lace since 24 March; licenced events include concerts and festivals.








						Music festivals are cancelled after licenced gatherings of 5,000+ halted until September at earliest
					

The government advised local authorities not to issue licences for events of more than 5,000 attendees.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*April 21st:*
A further 44 reported deaths of patients diagnosed with Covid-19 and 388 new cases of the disease in Ireland.
This brings the total number of confirmed cases in Ireland to 16,040. The total lab-confirmed deaths related to Covid-19 is now at 730.
Today’s new reported deaths included 26 females and 18 males, and the median age was 87. 
33 people were reported as having underlying health conditions.


----------



## odyssey06

*April 22nd:*
769 deaths *(+49)*
16,671 cases *(+631)*

Of the 769 deaths in lab-confirmed cases, some *412 are associated with residents of residential care settings*, with 348 of those associated with nursing homes.


----------



## odyssey06

April 23rd:
A further 28 deaths confirmed.
936 new cases.

This brings the total number of confirmed cases of the coronavirus in Ireland to 17,607, and the total number of deaths to 794.
Widespread testing at nursing homes, where a large number of clusters of infection have broken out, has been ongoing since Saturday. So far, around 18,000 people have been tested as part of this process over the last six days.

From The Journal.


----------



## Purple

Siemens will be offering a new antibody test from June. The kits will be made in Boston and they will be producing 25 million kits a month. It is more accurate than the FDA requirements and the tests will be run on machines which are already all over the world, machines made right here in Dublin.

Ireland are making the Ventilators and we are making the blood testing machines on which the antibody tests are done.


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 24th April:*

A further 37 patients diagnosed with Covid-19 in Ireland have died.
There are a further 185 “probable deaths”, where it’s suspected the person who died had Covid-19, but a test is yet to confirm that.
It brings to 1,014 the total number of deaths from the coronavirus here to date.
577 new cases were also confirmed by officials at a briefing at the Department of Health this evening, bringing the total number of confirmed cases to 18,184.









						Coronavirus: 37 deaths, a further 185 'probable deaths' and 577 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials are giving an update this evening on the outbreak in Ireland.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 25th April:*
A further *52 patients have died* as a result of Covid-19 in Ireland.
This includes 10 ‘probable deaths’, where it’s suspected the person who died had Covid-19, but a test is yet to confirm that.
It brings the total number of deaths in Ireland, including probable deaths, to 1,063. The latest figure includes three denotifications, in which a death was originally believed to be from Covid-19 but has since been confirmed that is not the case.
The total number of confirmed cases has reached 18,561.  









						Coronavirus: 52 deaths and 377 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The figures were released from the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 26th April:*
A further 26 patients have died as a result of Covid-19 in Ireland.
This includes three ‘probable deaths’, where it’s suspected the person who died had Covid-19, but a test is yet to confirm that.
It brings the total number of deaths in Ireland, including probable deaths, to 1,087. The latest figure includes two denotifications, in which a death was originally believed to be from Covid-19 but has since been confirmed that is not the case.

Additionally, 701 new cases of Covid-19 were announced, bringing the total number of confirmed cases to 19,262.

Some 2,576, or 14% of those cases were hospitalised and of those, some 349 were admitted to ICU.









						Coronavirus: 26 deaths and 701 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The figures were released from the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Figures for *yesterday *Monday April 27th:


A further *18 people* have died from Covid-19 in Ireland.
At a briefing this evening, 386 new cases of coronavirus were also confirmed.
The latest figures bring the death toll in Ireland from Covid-19 to 1,102, and the number of confirmed cases to 19,648.
According to figures correct as of Saturday evening, 2,625 people with Covid-19 had been hospitalised with the illness. 
The numbers admitted to an intensive care unit numbered 353, while 5,204 of the confirmed cases were healthcare workers.


----------



## odyssey06

The Chief Medical Officer has clarified that visiting cemeteries is not an “exceptional” reason for people to leave their homes during the Covid-19 crisis  following the reopening of cemeteries in the North:








						Chief Medical Officer: Visiting cemeteries 'not on list' of permitted reasons for leaving your home
					

There have been calls to allow people to visit cemeteries following a decision to do so in parts of the North.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

April 28th:
A further 59 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland.
At a briefing this evening, 229 new cases of coronavirus were also confirmed.
The latest figures bring the death toll in Ireland from Covid-19 to 1,159, and the number of confirmed cases to 19,877.
The new deaths include 14 ‘probable’ cases, where the individuals who died were not lab tested but a doctor suspects they had Covid-19.


----------



## odyssey06

April 29th:
A further 31 people diagnosed with Covid-19 have died in Ireland.
At the briefing this evening, 376 new cases of the coronavirus were also confirmed, bringing the total so far to 20,253.
The death toll in Ireland now stands at 1,190. Department of Health officials said this evening that 697 deaths to date are associated with long-term residential facilities including 593 people dying in nursing homes.
...
Earlier today Taoiseach Leo Varadkar said the number of patients in ICU with Covid-19 is not low enough to ease restrictions on 5 May. He said he will, in the coming days, publicly share the plan he has on how Ireland will reopen.









						Coronavirus: 31 deaths and 376 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials are providing an update on the Covid-19 outbreak in Ireland.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

April 30th:
A further 43 people diagnosed with Covid-19 have died and there are 359 new cases of the disease in Ireland.
This brings the total number of confirmed cases in the country to 20,612. 
There have been 1,232 reported deaths associated with the coronavirus since the beginning of the outbreak in Ireland.


----------



## llgon

Taoiseach's address will be at 6.30pm this evening, no questions. No Dept of Health briefing today, was scheduled for 5.30 pm. 
Info from @newschambers


----------



## odyssey06

Current restrictions extended until 18 May
2km limit in place for exercise to be *extended to 5km from next Tuesday*
People over 70 who have been cocooning should continue to do so but they *can go outside their homes from Tuesday* for exercise or a drive if they avoid all contact with other people. Outdoor meetings permitted between people from different households.
*Schools to stay closed until September*
DIY and hardware stores are to reopen from *18 May*. From 18 May, some retail outlets like garden centres, hardware stores and repair shops will reopen &  those which were open during first level of restriction (e.g. opticians) . Some sporting activities in small groups will be allowed. Outdoor workers will be able to return to work.









						Outdoor time for over 70s and exercise limit widened
					

Taoiseach Leo Varadkar has addressed the public on steps to ease the existing Covid-19 restrictions.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 1st May:*
A further *34 people* diagnosed with Covid-19 have died in Ireland, and there are 221 new cases of the disease. 
There have now been 1,265 Covid-19 related deaths in Ireland and a total of 20,833 confirmed cases in the country since the start of the outbreak.


----------



## llgon

Detailed Roadmap for Reopening Society and Business published by Dept. Of the Taoiseach





__





						Roadmap for reopening society and business
					

Roadmap for reopening society and business and updates to public health guidelines.




					www.gov.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 2nd May:*

A further *25 people have died* from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening.
The death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is 1,286.
In a statement, it said that *a further 343 cases* of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 21,176.
The number of confirmed cases of Covid-19 *in ICU has fallen to below 100* for the first time since the end of March... The peak of patients requiring ICU care occurred on 4 April, with 160 people in intensive care beds.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 3rd May:*

Deaths: 1,303 *(+19)*
Cases: 21,506 *(+330)*


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 4th May:*

Deaths: 1,319 *(+16)*
Cases: 21,772 *(+266)*


----------



## odyssey06

Tuesday 5th May:
A further 23 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening.
A further 211 cases of Covid-19 have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 21,983.
The overall death toll from the virus in Ireland is 1,339.


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 6th May:
A further 37 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland. 
A further 265 cases of Covid-19 have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 22,248.
The overall death toll from the virus in Ireland is 1,375.

The criteria provided to GPs has now been expanded so that people only need to have a new cough, fever or shortness of breath in order to be eligible for a coronavirus test. 
Officials have already acknowledged that the broader definition will lead to an increased demand on the testing system.


----------



## geri

Median age for today is only 49


----------



## RedOnion

geri said:


> Median age for today is only 49


That's the median age of all confirmed cases.


----------



## geri

Apologies. You’re right. I miss read the article


----------



## odyssey06

The number of people that a person with Covid-19 is infecting in Ireland has reduced further, the Dáil heard today. The reproductive rate of the virus refers to how many other people a confirmed case goes on to infect. 
Speaking in the Dáil this afternoon, Health Minister Simon Harris said the modeling work in relation to the virus shows the reproductive rate has fallen from between 0.3 and 0.8. Last week, the reproduction rate of the coronavirus remained between 0.5 and 0.8.
Bringing the reproduction rate – or the R0 – below 1.0, and keeping it there, has been a key aim for the National Public Health Emergency Team (NPHET) in order to slow the spread of the virus. 









						Number of people infected by a confirmed case of Covid-19 has fallen again
					

Harris said the number of admissions to hospital and intensive care have halved in the last week.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 7th May:*
A further 29 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland.
A further 137 cases of Covid-19 have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 22,385.
The overall death toll from the virus in Ireland is 1,404.

Dr Tony Holohan, Chief Medical Officer, Department of Health, said the reproduction number is between 0.5 -0.6.
_*We have achieved our goal of suppressing the spread of the disease*, it was not easy for anyone but there is no question that our collective effort has saved lives._
Professor Philip Nolan, Chair of the NPHET Irish Epidemiological Modelling Advisory Group, added that *the number of ICU admissions, new cases and deaths is “now falling and has been for over a week”*.









						Coronavirus: 29 more deaths and 137 new cases in Ireland confirmed
					

“We have achieved our goal of suppressing the spread of the disease, it was not easy for anyone but there is no question that our collective effort has saved lives,” Dr Tony Holohan said.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Friday 8th May:
A further 27 deaths and 156 new cases of Covid-19 in Ireland. 
It brings the total number of cases to 22,541, while the overall death toll from the virus in Ireland is 1,429.

Meanwhile, the government has decided to cancel the Leaving Cert exams which were previously due to begin on 29 July. 
Instead, students will now be offered the option of accepting grades calculated by their teachers or sitting the Leaving Certificate at a later date when it is safe to do so.


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 9th May:*
A further *18 Covid-19 related deaths *in Ireland have been confirmed this evening by health officials.
The deaths bring to 1,446 the number of people with the coronavirus who have sadly died in this country.
A further 219 cases have also been confirmed in a statement by the Department of Health, bringing the total number of cases here to 22,760. 

In an update this morning, Minister for Health Simon Harris said there were now *72 people in ICU* in Irish hospitals, down from 76 yesterday and 99 a week ago... “We were seeing 40 people a day being admitted to our hospitals with Covid-19, *that number has now dropped to about 20 per day *and we know the number of new cases per day has also dropped and that the rate of growth now has been 2% or less for about 12 days.”  









						Coronavirus: 18 deaths and 219 new cases in Ireland confirmed
					

The figures were announced by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 10th May:*
A further *12 Covid-19 deaths* in Ireland have been confirmed by health officials.
This brings the death toll from the virus here to 1,458.
A further *236 cases* have also been confirmed in a statement by the Department of Health, bringing the total number of cases here to 22,996.

As of last night, 72 people with Covid-19 were in intensive care units in Irish hospitals, 55% less than the recent peak of 160.
Overall, 543 people with Covid-19 were in Irish hospitals last night, plus a further 196 suspected cases.
Anne O’Connor, HSE COO, today said that *161 ICU beds were still available last night*, and 1,242 general hospital beds, down from 1,680 beds last week.
O’Connor said the fact fewer general hospital beds indicates that *more non-Covid patients are presenting at Irish hospitals*, following concerns people who needed medical help were avoiding hospitals because of the pandemic.








						Coronavirus: 12 deaths and 236 new cases in Ireland confirmed
					

There have been 1,458 deaths related to Covid-19 here to date and 22,996 confirmed cases.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 11th May:*
A further *15 deaths* from Covid-19 along with *139 new cases* of the virus in Ireland.
It brings the total number of deaths in Ireland to 1,467. The total number of confirmed cases in Ireland has now reached 23,135.


----------



## Ceist Beag

> Thursday 7th May:
> A further *29* people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland.
> The overall death toll from the virus in Ireland is *1,404*.
> 
> Friday 8th May:
> A further *27* deaths
> the overall death toll from the virus in Ireland is *1,429*.
> 
> Saturday 9th May:
> A further *18* Covid-19 related deaths in Ireland have been confirmed this evening by health officials.
> The deaths bring to *1,446* the number of people with the coronavirus who have sadly died in this country.
> 
> Sunday 10th May:
> A further *12* Covid-19 deaths in Ireland have been confirmed by health officials.
> This brings the death toll from the virus here to *1,458*.
> 
> Monday 11th May:
> A further *15* deaths from Covid-19
> It brings the total number of deaths in Ireland to *1,467*.


odyssey I know you're only posting the numbers provided so this isn't aimed at you at all, but these numbers don't add up. Is there a daily reclassification of deaths or something? The total on Friday should have been 1431, not 1429. The total on Saturday should have been 1449, Sunday 1461 and Monday 1476.


----------



## odyssey06

Ceist Beag said:


> odyssey I know you're only posting the numbers provided so this isn't aimed at you at all, but these numbers don't add up. Is there a daily reclassification of deaths or something? The total on Friday should have been 1431, not 1429. The total on Saturday should have been 1449, Sunday 1461 and Monday 1476.



I think there are a small number of deaths being re-classified as not related to covid-19 that were initially included, but those numbers don't get listed in the daily bulletins. See this wiki page for the corrections.








						COVID-19 pandemic in the Republic of Ireland - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 12th May:*

A further *24 deaths* from Covid-19 along with *107 new cases* of the virus in Ireland.
It brings the total number of deaths in Ireland to 1,488. The total number of confirmed cases in Ireland has now reached 23,242.
In the past week specifically, some 44,047 tests were carried out and of these, some 1,466 were positive, giving a positive rate of 3.3%.
Some 70 people are currently admitted to ICU and 500 people remain hospitalised with the virus.


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 13th May:
A further 10 patients diagnosed with Covid-19 have died and there are 159 new confirmed cases in Ireland.
It brings the total number of deaths to 1,497, while the total number of confirmed cases has reached 23,401.


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 14th May:
A further 10 deaths of patients with Covid-19 and 426 new cases of the disease in Ireland.
It brings the total number of confirmed deaths due to Covid-19 in Ireland to 1,506.
(EDIT... jump in cases is due to backlog)

The National Public Health Emergency Team (NPHET) met today and has provided its advice to the Health Minister on easing restrictions from 18 May.
It is expected that there will be a slight relaxation of the Covid-19 restrictions currently in place, which will allow people to meet in a small group outdoors and which could see employees in construction and hardware or gardening retailers returning to work.


----------



## odyssey06

Friday 15th May:
A further 16 deaths from Covid-19 along with 129 new cases of the virus in Ireland.
It brings the total number of deaths in Ireland to 1,518. The total number of confirmed cases in Ireland has now reached 23,956.


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 16th May:*

A further *15 deaths *from Covid-19 along with *92 new cases* of the virus in Ireland.
It brings the total number of deaths in Ireland to 1,533. The total number of confirmed cases in Ireland has now reached 24,048.
Of the cases reported:

3,092 cases (13%) have been hospitalised
of those hospitalised, 389 cases have been admitted to ICU
“Today is the first time we have seen the number of confirmed *cases fall below 100 since mid-March*,” Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan said.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 17th May:*

A further *10 deaths* from Covid-19 along with *64 new cases* of the virus in Ireland.
It brings the total number of deaths in Ireland to 1,543. The total number of confirmed cases in Ireland has now reached 24,112.
54 Covid-19 patients in intensive care today - *down 67% from the peak* in mid-April when around 160 people were receiving intensive care treatment.
Around *4,000 tests* are currently being completed each day in Ireland. Of those, around *98% are testing negative*. The 2% positivity rate is down from 25% in mid-April.









						Number of confirmed cases of Covid-19 in ICU falls to 54
					

The latest figures show the virus’s prevalence has continued on a downward trajectory.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 18th May:*

A further *four deaths* of patients diagnosed with Covid-19 and *88 new cases* of the disease in Ireland. 
1,547 people have died from the disease here and the total number of confirmed cases now stands at 24,200.
Under new testing criteria, from today close contacts of people who are confirmed to have Covid-19* will be tested twice* (on day 1 and day 7), even if they do not have symptoms.


----------



## odyssey06

A further 16 patients diagnosed with Covid-19 have died and there are 51 new cases of the disease in Ireland.

Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan has said the virus has now been suppressed and its impact on public health has been limited.

As of midnight Monday 18 May, 295,626 tests have been carried out.
Over the past week, 36,818 tests were carried out and of these 932 were positive, giving a positivity rate of 2.5%.
Dr Cillian De Gascun, Chair of the NPHET Expert Advisory Group, said: “Despite broadening the case definition and increases in referrals the positivity rate has continued to decline. This indicates a consistent suppression of COVID-19 in the community.”


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 20th May:
A further 11 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening.
In a statement, it said that a further 64 cases of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 24,315.


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 21st May:
A further 12 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening.
In a statement, it said that a further 76 cases of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 24,391.
The death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is 1,583.
It is now approaching a full week where the daily confirmed cases of coronavirus have been below 100.


----------



## Purple

odyssey06 said:


> Thursday 21st May:
> A further 12 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening.
> In a statement, it said that a further 76 cases of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 24,391.
> The death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is 1,583.
> It is now approaching a full week where the daily confirmed cases of coronavirus have been below 100.


I can't find the breakdown on how many of those new cases are community based and how many are in known hot-spots. Do you have that data?


----------



## Leo

Purple said:


> I can't find the breakdown on how many of those new cases are community based and how many are in known hot-spots. Do you have that data?



I've only seen them publish cumulative stats in the daily update:



> Today’s data from the HPSC, as of midnight, Tuesday 19 May (24,274 cases), reveals:
> 
> 
> 57% are female and 43% are male
> the median age of confirmed cases is 48 years
> 3,183 cases (13%) have been hospitalised
> of those hospitalised, 392 cases have been admitted to ICU
> 7,747 cases are associated with healthcare workers
> Dublin has the highest number of cases at 11,765 (49% of all cases) followed by Cork with 1,386 cases (6%) and then Kildare with 1,381 cases (6%)
> of those for whom transmission status is known: community transmission accounts for 60%, close contact accounts for 37%, travel abroad accounts for 3%


----------



## odyssey06

Friday 22nd May:
A further 11 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health has confirmed.
A further 115 cases of the virus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 24,506.

Minister for  Simon Harris has announced that, from next week, it will be mandatory for anyone who arrives to this country through airports and ports to sign a Public Health Passenger Locator form and they’ll be asked to self-isolate for 14 days. 
Also from next week, anyone arriving in Ireland will have to fill out a mandatory passenger location form and could face follow-up checks to ensure that people are staying where they said they would be.
Harris also said at a press conference this evening that no non-essential travel outside Ireland should take place in the immediate future. 
The government will continue to monitor proposals for mandatory self-isolation regimes, he said.








						Harris says mandatory passenger form for those arriving in Ireland from next week
					

The Minister for Health addressed reporters this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 23rd May:*
A further *13 people* who had been diagnosed with Covid-19 in Ireland have died, bringing the overall death toll here to 1,604.
The department has also announced an additional *76 confirmed cases* of the virus.
It brings the overall number of cases in Ireland to 24,582.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 24th May:*

A further *4 people* with Covid-19 have sadly died, the Department of Health has said
An *additional 57 cases* of the disease have also been confirmed in Ireland.
That brings the total number of deaths from people with Covid-19 to 1,608, and the total number of confirmed cases to 24,639.
Reacting to the announcement of the figures this evening, Health Minister Simon Harris said that in eight of the last nine days, “the number of new Covid-19 cases has been below 100″.
At a HSE briefing this morning, HSE Chief Operations Officer Anne O’Connor said that the number of people attending emergency departments across the country is slowly increasing, as fears about Covid-19 begin to fade.









						Coronavirus: 4 deaths and 57 new confirmed cases in Ireland
					

The Department of Health released the figures this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

The number of patients in hospitals with confirmed, or suspected Covid-19, *remains stable at 649 cases*, latest figures show.
According to the Health Service Executive, there are currently *72 patients in intensive care beds*, with 54 confirmed and 19 suspected cases.









						Number of patients with Covid-19 in hospital at 649
					

The number of patients in hospitals with confirmed, or suspected Covid-19, remains stable at 649 cases, latest figures show.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Monday 25th May:
No confirmed deaths.
A further 59 cases of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 24,698.









						'A significant milestone': There are no new confirmed deaths from Covid-19 in Ireland today
					

The Department of Health confirmed the latest figures in its daily update.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Tuesday 26th May:
A further 9 people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening.
In a statement, the National Public Health Emergency Team (NPHET) said that a further 37 cases of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 24,735.
The death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is 1,615.

Chief medical officer Dr. Tony Holohan gave an update on the number of tests carried out in this country. 
“As of midnight Monday 25 May, 325,795 tests have been carried out. Over the past week 30,169 tests were carried out and of these 633 were positive, giving a positivity rate of 2.1%,” he said.









						Coronavirus: Nine deaths and 37 new confirmed cases in Ireland
					

The Department of Health confirmed the latest figures this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## llgon

In reporting the daily number of new cases Dr Holohan said that the deadline for including positive cases changed today from 11am to midnight last night.  That would at least partly account for the lower number of cases today.

He also mentioned that the daily briefing will be changing to a twice weekly event.  I think that will be from next week but didn't hear him clearly.


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 27th May:
A further 17 deaths of patients diagnosed with Covid-19 and 73 new cases of the disease in Ireland.

There have been 24,803 confirmed cases of the coronavirus in the country since the beginning of the outbreak and 1,631 people have died.


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 28th May:
A further nine patients diagnosed with Covid-19 have died and there are 46 new cases of the disease in Ireland.

Since the beginning of the outbreak, there have been 24,841 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in the country and 1,639 people have died.  

Speaking at the same briefing, Professor Philip Nolan of NPHET’s Irish Epidemiological Modelling Advisory Group said that Ireland’s effective reproduction number “is currently estimated to be 0.5″.









						Coronavirus: Nine deaths and 46 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials have provided an update on the outbreak in Ireland.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Friday 29th May:
A further six patients diagnosed with Covid-19 have died and there are 39 new cases of the disease in Ireland. 
Since the beginning of the outbreak, there have been 24,876 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in the country and 1,645 people have died.  

The Government has also decided not to seek an extension to its deal with private hospitals and instead a new deal will be negotiated. In March the government reached a €115 million per month agreement with private hospitals to use all of their facilities during the Covid-19 crisis.  
This deal runs until the end of June and today Cabinet agreed it should not be extended. A new deal will be negotiated to allow for full access to private hospital facilities in the case of a second wave of Covid-19.


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 30th May:*
A further nine people with Covid-19 have died in Ireland. 
There has been a de-notification of 3 deaths. It brings the number of people with Covid-19 who have died in this country to 1,651. 
NPHET has also confirmed that a further 59 new cases of the coronavirus have been confirmed, bringing the total number of cases here to 24,929.

HPSC data as of midnight on Thursday records that a total of 3,279 confirmed cases of Covid-19 have resulted in hospitalisation, representing 13% of the total.

As 8pm last night, 42 people were being in treated in ICU.
The peak of patients requiring ICU care occurred on 4 April, with 160 people in intensive care beds.









						Coronavirus: Nine deaths and 59 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The National Public Health Emergency Team have confirmed the latest figures this afternoon.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 31st May:*
A further *two people* with Covid-19 have died in Ireland.
The deaths bring to 1,652 the number of people with the coronavirus who have died in this country.

The National Public Health Emergency Team (NPHET) has also announced that *66 further cases* have been reported, meaning that there has been a total of 24,990 Covid-19 in the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 1st June:*

A further *one person* with Covid-19 has died in Ireland.
The death brings to 1,650 the number of people with the coronavirus who have died in this country.
Yesterday, the number had been 1,652 but validation of data at the Health Protection Surveillance Centre has resulted in the denotification of three deaths. 

The National Public Health Emergency Team (NPHET) has also announced that *77 further cases* have been reported, meaning that there has been a total of 25,062 cases Covid-19 in the Republic of Ireland.

“We have now had more than 25,000 cases of Covid-19 in Ireland and while 90% of patients have recovered, more than 3,285 people have been hospitalised and sadly 1,650 have died,” CMO Holohan said in a statement. 









						Coronavirus: One further death and 77 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

There has been a total of 25,062 cases Covid-19 in the Republic of Ireland.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Duke of Marmalade

Total deaths down from 1652 yesterday to 1650 today.  3 deaths reclassified as non Covid.


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 2nd June:*
A further *8 people* with Covid-19 have died in Ireland, and there have been *10 new confirmed cases*. 
This brings to 1,658 the total number of people with Covid-19 who have died in this country. 
Since the beginning of the outbreak, there have been 25,066 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in Ireland.


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 3rd June:*
A further *three people* with Covid-19 have died in Ireland, and there have been *47 new cases*. 
This brings to 1,659* the total number of people with Covid-19 who have died in this country.
Since the beginning of the outbreak, there have been 25,111* confirmed cases of Covid-19 in Ireland.

Of those for whom transmission status is known: community transmission accounts for 39%, close contact accounts for 59%, travel abroad accounts for 2%. 

_*Two deaths related to Covid-19 and two confirmed cases have been denotified since yesterday, based on the Department of Health’s analysis of HPSC data. _









						Coronavirus: Three deaths and 47 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The figures were released by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 4th June:
A further five people with Covid-19 have died in Ireland, and there have been 38 new cases. 
This brings to 1,664 the total number of people with Covid-19 who have died in this country.


----------



## odyssey06

Friday 5th May:
A further seven patients diagnosed with Covid-19 have died and there are 28 new cases of the disease in Ireland.
There have now been a total 1,670 Covid-19 related deaths in Ireland and 25,163 confirmed cases. 

See this thread for details of the accelerated easing of restrictions from Monday.





						Accelerated lifting of restrictions from June 8th
					

As well as announcing that Ireland will move to Phase 2 of the roadmap, from June 8th, the following acceleration easing of restrictions has been announced.  What you need to know about Phase Two:  You may travel within your own county, and up to 20km from your home if crossing county...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

Note that the Daily Department of Health briefings to drop to two days a week as Ireland enters Phase Two... 
The briefings will move from five days a week to two days – on Monday and Thursday’s. 

Updates to this thread may reduce accordingly.









						Daily Department of Health briefings to drop to two days a week as Ireland enters Phase Two
					

The Department of Health has held daily press briefings since the start of the crisis.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 6th June:*
A further *9 people have died* from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening.
In a statement, it said that a further *24 new cases* of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 25,183*.
The death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is 1,678*.

Earlier today, Health Minister Simon Harris said there were *123 people in hospital *with Covid-19. 

*Validation of data by the HPSC has resulted in the denotification of one death, and four cases.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 7th June*
There has been *one further death* from Covid-19 in Ireland, the Department of Health confirmed this evening.
In a statement, it said that a further *25 new cases* of coronavirus have also been confirmed here, bringing the total number of cases to 25,201*.
The death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is 1,679.

_*Validation of data at the Health Protection Surveillance Centre (HPSC) has resulted in the denotification of 7 confirmed case_


----------



## odyssey06

Monday 8th June:
A further four patients have died as a result of Covid-19 and that there are nine new cases confirmed in Ireland.

Dr Ronan Glynn, who is the deputy chief medical officer said that “last week there were 16 clusters notified in private houses. If you or someone in your household experiences flu-like symptoms – a cough, temperature, shortness of breath or a change in taste in smell – please do not adopt a wait and see approach – isolate and contact your GP without delay.”


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 9th June:*

9 deaths and 9 new cases confirmed in Ireland
Total number of confirmed cases here to 25,215, while the death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is now 1,691.
There is currently a total of 110 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in hospital. Of these, 35 cases are currently being treated in intensive care.
As of midnight on Monday, 367,780 Covid-19 tests have been carried out in Ireland, including 19,364 in the last week. 185 of those tests were positive, giving a positivity rate of 1%.
Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan warned that although the figures continued to be comparatively low, Ireland still had not eliminated the virus.









						Coronavirus: 9 deaths and 9 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 10th June:
A further five people have died from Covid-19 in Ireland.
The Department of Health also said that a further 19 new cases of coronavirus have been confirmed here.
It brings the total number of confirmed cases here to 25,234, while the death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is now 1,695.


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 11th June:
A further eight patients have died as a result of Covid-19 in Ireland.
The Department of Health also said that eight new cases of the disease have been confirmed here.


----------



## odyssey06

Friday 12th June:

A further three patients have died as a result of Covid-19 in Ireland. 
The Department of Health also said that 13 new cases of the disease have been confirmed here. 
A total of 1,705 people have now died from Covid-19 in Ireland and there has been a total of 25,250 cases here. 
There is currently a total of 83 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in hospital. Of these, 28 cases are currently in ICU.









						Coronavirus: Three deaths and 13 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The figures were released this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 13th June:*

A further *5 patients have died* as a result of Covid-19 in Ireland.
The Department of Health also said that *46 new cases* of the disease have been confirmed here.
The department said that 22 of these cases were confirmed after samples were taken on Monday and Tuesday this week.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Just to add, the death total remains at 1,705 due to the denotification of 5 deaths.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 14th June:*

Health officials have confirmed that *one more patient has died *as a result of Covid-19 in Ireland.
The Department of Health also said that *eight new cases* of the disease have been confirmed here.
A total of 1,706 people have now died from Covid-19 in Ireland and there has been a total of 25,303 cases here.


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 15th June:*

Health officials have confirmed *no new deaths* related to Covid-19 in Ireland.
It means that the number of people in this country with the coronavirus who have sadly died remains at 1,706.
This is the second day that no new Covid-19-related deaths have been confirmed, with the first being 25 May.
The National Public Health Emergency Team has also said that *a further 18 cases* of Covid-19 have been confirmed, brining the total in this country to 25,321.


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 16th June:*

Health officials have confirmed that *a further three people* with Covid-19 have died in this country. 
It means that the number of people in this country with the coronavirus who have sadly died is 1,709 
The National Public Health Emergency Team has also said that a further 14 cases of Covid-19 have been confirmed, brining the total in this country to 25,334.
“As of midnight Monday 14 June, 386,572 tests have been carried out. Over the past week, 18,758 were carried out. 146 tests were positive, giving a *positivity rate of 0.8%*,” he said. 
At a briefing in the Department of Health last night, Holohan said that the Covid-19 pandemic has led to a statistical increase in deaths in this country in March and April *but not in May*. 
Holohan also said last night that there had been *no Covid-19 admissions to ICU since 9 June*.









						Coronavirus: Three deaths and 14 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The National Public Health Emergency Team provided an update this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 17th June:
a further three people with Covid-19 have died in this country.
It means that the number of people in this country with the coronavirus who have sadly died is 1,710.
A further eight cases of Covid-19 have been confirmed, brining the total in this country to 25,341.


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 18th June:
A further four people with Covid-19 have died in this country.

It means that the number of people in this country with the coronavirus who have sadly died is 1,714.
The National Public Health Emergency Team (NPHET) has also said that a further 16 cases of Covid-19 have been confirmed, bringing the total in this country to 25,355.

Professor Philip Nolan, Chair of the NPHET Irish Epidemiological Modelling Advisory Group confirmed that the reproductive number is now estimated to be close to 0.7.


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 19th June:*

A further two people with Covid-19 have died and 13 new cases of the disease have been confirmed by health officials today.
This brings the total number of those who have died with Covid-19 in Ireland to 1,714*, and the number of confirmed cases to 25,368.
*Validation of data at the HPSC has resulted in the denotification of two deaths.
There are 16 people in ICU, and 44 confirmed cases in hospital
There have been a total of 417 people in ICU, and 3,282 people hospitalised
_The National Public Health Emergency Team (NPHET) met yesterday and made recommendations to Cabinet about the reopening of hairdressers and barbers later this month. An announcement is expected to be made this evening by Taoiseach Leo Varadkar confirming the easing of restrictions on 29 June, as part of opening Ireland back up. This may also include allowing weddings to take place and theatres and cinemas to open._









						Coronavirus: Two deaths and 13 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were published by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 20th June:*

Two deaths and 22 new cases confirmed in Ireland.
It means that the number of people in this country with the coronavirus who have sadly died is 1,715. 
The National Public Health Emergency Team has also said that a further 22 cases of Covid-19 have been confirmed, brining the total in this country to 25,374.


----------



## odyssey06

Sunday 21st June:
No new deaths and 6 new cases reported today.


----------



## odyssey06

Monday 22nd June:
Two new deaths and four new cases confirmed.

It means that a total of 1,717 people have died with the disease in this country and that there has been 25,383 cases.

The government has indicated Ireland is on track to move into Phase 3 of the roadmap for easing restrictions from 29 June.


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 23rd June:*

A further *three patients* diagnosed with Covid-19 have died and there are *10 new cases* of the disease in Ireland. 
A total of 1,720 people have died with the disease in this country and that there has been 25,391 cases. 
Over the past week, 18,368 tests were carried out and of those, some 97 tests were positive, giving *a positivity rate of 0.5%*.
At present, there are *12 cases in ICU* and 40 confirmed cases in hospital overall.









						Coronavirus: three deaths and ten new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The figures were released by the Department this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 23rd June:*

New deaths = 6
New cases = 5
It means that a total of 1,726 people have died with the disease in this country and that there has been 25,396 cases.


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 25th June:
A further one person has died from Covid-19 in Ireland.
The Department of Health also said that a further 11 new cases of coronavirus have been confirmed here.

It brings the total number of confirmed cases here to 25,405*, while the death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is now 1,727.

Today there are 31 people with Covid-19 in hospital and 9 patients with the disease in ICU.









						Coronavirus: One further death and 11 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials have provided an update on the situation in Ireland.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 26th June:*

New deaths = 3
New cases = 11
It brings the total number of confirmed cases here to 25,414 while the death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is now 1,730.


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 27th June:*

New deaths = 6
New cases = 23
Of the 23 cases reported today, 10 cases – 43% – are in younger adults aged under 35 years. A further 8 cases – 35% – are in those aged between 35-54. “In recent days, for example, some cases have had large numbers of close contacts that have required testing and self-isolation for 14 days."
It brings the total number of confirmed cases here to 25,437. It also brings the death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland to 1,734, including two denotifications of deaths which were previously reported as a result of the virus.









						Coronavirus: Six further deaths and 23 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The figures were released by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 28th June:*

New deaths = 1
New cases = 3
Total number of confirmed cases = 25,439. 
It also brings the death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland to 1,735, including the denotification of one death which were previously reported as a result of the virus. 
CMO Dr Tony Holohan and Professor Nolan have warned against travel abroad following an increase in the number of imported cases from other countries over the past two weeks. Earlier this week, Professor Philip Nolan revealed that 13 cases of the virus have been imported from Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, Portugal, Sweden, Ukraine, the United Kingdom and the US in the last two weeks.


----------



## odyssey06

Monday 29th June:
- New deaths = 0
- New cases = 24

It brings the total number of confirmed cases here to 25,462, while the death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is now 1,735.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 30th June:*

New deaths = 1
New cases  = 11
A total of 1,736 people have now died from Covid-19 in Ireland and there has been a total of 25,473 cases here.


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 1st July:
* New deaths = 3
* New cases = 6
* There has now been a total of 1,738 Covid-19 related deaths here while a total of 25,477 cases have been confirmed.


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 2nd July:
* new deaths = 5
* new cases = 15


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 3rd July:*

New deaths = 2
New cases = 9
A total of 1,740 people have died from Covid in Ireland while there are now 25,498  confirmed cases.
Dr Ronan Glynn has stepped into the role of Acting Chief Medical Officer after Dr Tony Holohan announced he would be stepping away from his position for personal reasons. 








						'Every home has come to know him': Tributes paid to Dr Tony Holohan as he steps aside to spend time with family
					

Micheál Martin and Simon Harris are among those to thank Dr Holohan.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 4th July:*

New deaths = 1
New cases = 11
The death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is 1,741. The total number of confirmed cases stands at 25,509 
In other news, Government puts so-called 'green list' of quarantine free travel destinations on hold beyond July 9th:








						Quarantine to remain as ministers put travel 'green list' on hold beyond 9 July
					

The ‘green list’ is expected to be published on 20 July.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 5th July:*

New deaths = 0
New cases = *18*
Total number of cases = 25,527 .
The death toll from Covid-19 in Ireland is 1,741.


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 6th July:*

New deaths = *0*
New cases = *4*
Over the past 14 days, the total number of confirmed cases notified to the HPSC is *141*, of which: 

45% are male and 55% are female.
The median age is 37 years old. 66% of these cases were under 45 years of age. 
20 counties reported new cases, Dublin at 41%, Kildare at 17% and Sligo at 12%. 
15% of these cases were travel related. 









						Coronavirus: No new deaths and four new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 7th July:*

New deaths = 1
New cases = 24
There has now been a total of 1,742 Covid-19 related deaths in Ireland with 25,538 confirmed cases.


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 8th June:
* new deaths = 0
* new cases = 11


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 9th July:*

New deaths = 6
New cases = 23
It means the number of people in this country with coronavirus who have sadly died now stands at 1,743. The National Public Health Emergency Team has also said that a further 23 cases of Covid-19 have been confirmed, bringing the total number of cases in Ireland to 25,565.
At this evening’s press briefing at the Department of Health, Acting Chief Medical Officer Dr Ronan Glynn confirmed that *15 of today’s cases are directly or indirectly related to travel*. 77% of cases reported today are under 25 years of age.









						Coronavirus: Six deaths and 23 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Friday 10th July:
* new deaths = 1
* new cases = 25

Concern as R number returns to 1...
The R number is the average number of people an infected person passes Covid-19 on to after contracting the disease








						Republic of Ireland's R number rises back to one - BBC News
					

Health officials urge social distancing as they confirm 77% of new cases are people aged under 25.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 11th July:*

New deaths = 2
New cases = 23
This brings the total number of people with Covid-19 who have sadly died in this country to 1,746 and brings the total number of confirmed cases of Covid-19 in Ireland to 25,611.
Dr Cillian de Gascun said Ireland is “starting to see the effects” of entering Phase Three as daily case numbers reach 20+ nearly two weeks since restrictions were eased. De Gascun, the Director of the National Virus Reference Laboratory (NVRL), said it is “concerning” to see daily figures of 20+ new cases in recent days, but added that this was not fully unexpected by health officials.









						Coronavirus: Two deaths and 23 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 12th July:*

New deaths = 0
This leaves the total number of people in this country with the disease who have died at 1,746.
New cases = 17
There is now a total of 25,628 confirmed cases of Covid-19 in Ireland.


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 13th July:*

New deaths = 0
Total number of confirmed deaths from the virus in Ireland remains at 1,746.
New cases = 11
It also brings the total number of confirmed cases in Ireland to 25,638.


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 14th July:*

New deaths = 0
Total number of confirmed deaths from the virus in Ireland remains at 1,746.
New cases = 32
This brings the total number of cases in Ireland to 25,670.
As of Monday 13 July, 523,277 tests have been carried out. Over the past week, 49,264 tests were carried out. A total of 157 tests were positive, giving a *positivity rate of 0.3%*.









						Coronavirus: No new deaths and 32 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 15th July:*

New deaths = 2
It means the number of people in this country with coronavirus who have sadly died is now 1,748.
New cases = 14
This brings the total number of cases in Ireland to 25,683.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Phase 4 of the lifting of restrictions has been deferred and current restrictions will remain in place until August 10.

The R number has risen above 1.


----------



## odyssey06

Sophrosyne said:


> Phase 4 of the lifting of restrictions has been deferred and current restrictions will remain in place until August 10. The R number has risen above 1.



Further on this:
TAOISEACH MICHEÁL MARTIN has announced recommended limits on the number of people who visit a home at one time. 
“There is evidence that unrestricted house parties have led to a rise in recent outbreaks of the virus,” Martin said at a government press briefing this evening.  It is now recommended that social visits to people’s homes will be limited to a maximum of ten visitors from no more than four households.” 
Restrictions on indoor gatherings to 50 and outdoors to 200 will also remain until August 10.








						Social visits to be limited to 10 people from no more than four households at one time
					

Restrictions on indoor gatherings to 50 and outdoors to 200 will also remain until August 10.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 16th July:*

New deaths = 1
It brings the total number of deaths from the virus in Ireland to 1,749.
New cases = 21
The total number of confirmed cases has reached 25,698.


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 17th July:*

*Three further deaths* and *34 new cases* confirmed in Ireland.
It brings the total number of deaths from the virus in Ireland to 1,752.
The total number of confirmed cases has reached 25,730. 
Acting CMO, Dr Ronan Glynn is continuing to advise against all non-essential travel despite the Government issuing a green list of countries on Monday which outlines destinations which it deems it safe to travel.


----------



## odyssey06

Saturday 18th July:
2 further deaths and 21 new cases.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 19th July:*

No new deaths and 10 new cases.
The number of people in this country with coronavirus who have sadly died is 1,753. 
The total number of cases in Ireland stands at 25,760.


----------



## odyssey06

Monday 20th July:
* New deaths = 0
* New cases = 6

Over the past 14 days the total number of confirmed cases notified to the Health Protection and Surveillance Centre (HPSC) is 270. The median age of those cases is 34 and 69% of these cases were under 45 years of age. 

During those two weeks 20 counties reported new cases, with 55% in Dublin, 10% in Kildare and 6% in Cork. 21% of these cases were travel related. 

Acting Chief Medical Officer Dr Ronany Glynn this evening said there are outbreaks now in a range of work settings, including construction, in fast food outlets and in supermarkets. 









						Coronavirus: No new deaths and 6 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials are providing an update this evening on Ireland’s progress.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Tuesday 21st July:
* New deaths = 0
* New cases = 36

The total number of new cases today is the highest recorded since 13 June. It is the third time this month that the number of daily confirmed cases has exceeded 30. 
Over the past week, 51,128 tests for Covid-19 were carried out here with 139 of these tests positive. In all, there have been 574,487 tests for the virus carried out in this country.


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 22nd July:*

New deaths = 1
New cases = 17
This brings to 25,819 the total number of cases here, along with 1,754 deaths related to Covid-19.
The Mater Hospital confirmed that a doctor who worked at the hospital has died following a battle with Covid-19. In a statement, the hospital said that Dr Syed Waqqar Ali passed away after spending three months in ICU.
HSE CEO PAUL Reid has said he is concerned about the number of close contacts of confirmed Covid-19 cases who are failing to turn up for a test... Today Reid said the number of close contacts of a confirmed case has increased now to 5.4 for each case. He said up to 25% of close contacts are not showing up for a test on day zero and only half turn up for their test on day seven.









						Coronavirus: One death and 17 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials confirmed the latest figures in a statement this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 23rd July:*

New deaths = 1
Additional classified deaths = 8
New cases = 7
Eight of the deaths reported today occurred in April, May and June this year.  
There has now been a total of 25,826 cases of Covid-19 confirmed in Ireland and 1,763 deaths associated with the disease.


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 24th July:*

New deaths = 0
New cases = 20
Earlier today, Health Minister Stephen Donnelly said Ireland’s R number had decreased, falling to between 0.7 and 1.4 with the “best estimate” standing at 1.1. The R number is the rate at which the disease spreads from an infected person to other people – so if the R-number is at 1, an infected person will spread it to an average of one other person. 









						Coronavirus: No further deaths and 20 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials confirmed the latest figures in a statement this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Number of Covid-19 patients in hospital at lowest since April peak, HSE chief says:

Paul Reid said there are 10 confirmed positive cases in hospital, with five patients with Covid-19 receiving treatment in intensive care.
The figures show a 96% drop from a peak of 140 people in intensive care in April.









						Number of Covid-19 patients in hospital at lowest since April peak, HSE chief says
					

Paul Reid said there are 10 confirmed positive cases in hospital.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 25th July:*

*One death* and *24 new cases* confirmed in Ireland
There has now been a total of 1,764 Covid-19 related deaths in Ireland. 
There is now a total of 25,869 confirmed cases here.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 26th July*

*No new deaths* and *12 new cases*
This means that there has now been a total of 1,764 Covid related deaths in Ireland. 
The number of confirmed cases here is now 25,881.


----------



## odyssey06

Monday 27th July:
* New deaths = 0
* New cases = 11

"Fortunately, the number of cases reported last week (124) were fewer than the week before (143),” acting chief medical officer Dr Ronan Glynn said this evening.


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 28th July:*

No new deaths and 40 new cases
This brings to 25,929 the total number of confirmed cases in the Republic and 1,764 total deaths related to the disease. 
The acting Chief Medical Officer, Dr Ronan Glynn, said in a statement: “Today’s cases are spread across a range of different settings and age groups. 75% of cases are under 45 years of age, with a median age of 33 years. At least half of today’s cases were known close contacts of other confirmed cases.”


----------



## odyssey06

Wednesday 29th July:
* No new deaths and 14 new cases
* This brings to 25,942 the total number of confirmed cases in the Republic and 1,764 total deaths related to the disease.
* In a statement, Acting Chief Medical Officer Dr Ronan Glynn said that eleven of today’s cases “were close contacts of confirmed cases and half of these had no symptoms”.
* Glynn said that there are eight cases of Covid-19 in Irish hospitals – the lowest number since early March.









						Coronavirus: No deaths and 14 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The figures were confirmed by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 30th July:
* New deaths = 1
* New cases = 85
* Twenty six of the new cases are located in Kildare, while 18 are in Dublin. Eleven are in Clare, with nine in Laois and seven in Limerick. Four were reported in Meath, with the rest spread across seven other counties.
* Health officials said that 39% of today’s cases are associated with close contacts of a confirmed case.


----------



## Sophrosyne

From  yesterday:

Acting Chief Medical Officer Dr Ronan Glynn said: "At least 18 [of the cases] are associated with a cluster in a factory in Kildare. This factory has been closed since last Friday, and an outbreak control team is in place.

"This outbreak has now also been associated with clusters in direct provision centres."

Earlier, HSE boss Paul Reid said the number of confirmed COVID-19 cases in hospitals had fallen to six - down from a peak of 879.

Four COVID patients are being treated in the country's intensive care units.


----------



## odyssey06

Friday 31st July:
* New deaths = 0
* New cases = 38
* Thirty-two of the newly reported cases are in Dublin or Kildare, with 26 linked to current outbreaks or to close contacts of confirmed cases









						Coronavirus: No deaths and 38 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The figures were released by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Saturday 1st August:
* New deaths = 0
* New cases = 45
* The National Public Health Emergency Team (Nphet) said in a statement this evening that there have now been a total of 26,109 confirmed cases in this country and 1,763 Covid-19 related deaths.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 2nd August:*

*0 new deaths* and *53 new cases*
There have now been a total of 26,162 confirmed cases in this country and 1,763 Covid-19 related deaths.
Of the new cases, 80% are under 45 years of age and *45 are associated with outbreaks* or close contacts of a confirmed case. Just four cases relate to community transmission.
The five day average for cases reported is now 47.









						Coronavirus: No deaths and 53 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Today’s case numbers mean the five-day average is now 47.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 3rd August:*

*0 new deaths* and *46 new cases*
There have now been a total of 26,208 confirmed cases in this country and 1,763 Covid-19 related deaths.


Of the cases notified today:
85% are under 45 years of age
*32 are associated with outbreaks* or are close contacts of a confirmed case
*Five cases have been identified as community transmission*
15 cases are located in Kildare, 8 in Laois, 7 in Clare, 5 in Offaly and the remaining 11 are spread across nine other counties.


----------



## odyssey06

Tuesday 4th August:
* No new deaths and 45 new cases
* 31 are associated with outbreaks or close contacts of known cases
* 4 cases of community transmission


----------



## mathepac

Face coverings to be mandatory in retail settings from Monday, 10th August https://www.rte.ie/news/2020/0804/1157298-live-tracker-gov-phase-four/

Posted on RTE website at 22:00 hrs 4th August, no further elaboration as of 01:12 Weds 5th August.


----------



## mathepac

Move to Phase 4 delayed, review in three weeks' time, https://www.rte.ie/news/2020/0804/1157163-covid-19-phase-3-decision/

"_The Taoiseach has confirmed that the reopening of pubs, hotel bars and nightclubs will now not go ahead on 10 August as planned.

Micheál Martin also said the size of crowds gathering will remain at 200 for outdoors and 50 for indoors and he said the evidence will be reviewed again in three weeks' time._"


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 5th August:*

*No new deaths* and *50 new cases*
There are now 26,303 confirmed cases of the disease and 1,763 Covid-19 related deaths.
*Of the cases notified today:*

31 are men and 19 are women
81% are under 45 years of age
*42 are associated with outbreaks *or are close contacts of a confirmed case
Four cases have been identified as community transmission
11 cases are located in Wexford, 10 in Kildare, six in Dublin and five in Donegal.
18 cases are spread across nine other counties (Carlow, Cork, Limerick, Louth, Meath, Offaly, Sligo, Tipperary and Wicklow)









						Coronavirus: No deaths and 50 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest Covid-19 figures were released by the Department of Health today.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 6th August:*

*One* *new deaths* and *69 new cases*
Four additional deaths from late notifications dating back to April and June
A total of 1,768 people with the disease have now died in the Republic of Ireland.
In its daily operations update, the HSE says that *14 people were in critical care units* with suspected Covid-19 ast of 6.30pm last night, up from eight the previous day. This figure was five on Tuesday an three on Monday.
There has been a shift in the location of the majority of cases from Dublin to other counties. 
Separately, GPs have reported a large increase in the number of patients contacting them with symptoms of coronavirus since the bank holiday weekend.









						Covid-19: Concern as Ireland's 'R' rate rises
					

The 'R' rate of the coronavirus is now estimated to be 1.8 in Ireland, with the latest data said to be showing causes for concern.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 7th August:*

*Four new deaths* and *98 new cases*
67 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
4 cases have been identified as community transmission
35 cases are located in Kildare, 26 in Offaly, 6 in Wexford, 5 in Laois, 5 in Dublin, and 21 are spread across ten other counties (Carlow, Cavan, Donegal, Kilkenny, Limerick, Louth, Meath, Monaghan, Westmeath and Wicklow).
Regional restritions affecting Kildare, Offaly and Laois come into force from midnight:





						New regional restrictions in Midlands
					

Restrictions affecting Kildare, Laois and Offaly will come into effect from midnight following an increase of Covid-19 cases in the three counties over the past two weeks.    Those resident in either of the three counties are advised not to travel outside of their county in a bid to prevent...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 8th August:*

*One new death* and *174 new cases*
In a statement this evening, the Department of Health said that there have now been a total of 26,644 confirmed cases in this country, and 1,772* Covid-19 related deaths. 
Of today's cases:

*112 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks* or are close contacts of a confirmed case
Five cases have been identified as community transmission
110 cases are located in Kildare, 27 in Dublin, 7 in Cork, 7 in Offaly, 6 in Meath and 17 are spread across thirteen other counties (Carlow, Cavan, Clare, Donegal, Galway, Kilkenny, Laois, Limerick, Mayo, Roscommon, Tipperary, Wexford and Wicklow).
As outlined by the Acting Chief Medical Officer at the press conference last night, the 14-day incidence per 100,000 population in Kildare, Laois and Offaly is worryingly high. While the national incidence stands at 16.3 per 100,000, in Kildare it stands at 130.3, in Laois it is 69.7 and in Offaly it is 89.8.









						Coronavirus: One death and 174 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Sunday 9th August:
No new deaths and 68 new cases.

41 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
Two cases have been identified as community transmission
19 cases are located in Kildare, 17 in Dublin, 15 in Offaly, 12 in Laois and 5 in Donegal.


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 10th August:*

No new deaths and 57 new cases
There have now been a total of 26,778 confirmed cases here, and 1,772 deaths as a result of the virus.
Of today's cases...
31 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
8 cases have been identified as community transmission
19 cases are located in Kildare, 11 in Dublin, 10 in Offaly, 7 in Limerick, and the rest of the cases are in Clare, Cork, Galway, Kerry and Wicklow









						Coronavirus: No new deaths and 57 more cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 11th August:*

*1 new death* and *35 new cases*
There have now been a total of 26,801 confirmed cases here, and 1,773 deaths of patents diagnosed with the disease. 
Of the cases notified today;
15 are men / 18 are women
71% are under 45 years of age
*24 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks* or are close contacts of a confirmed case
5 cases have been identified as community transmission
6 in Carlow, 5 in Clare, and the remaining 24 of the cases are in Cork, Donegal, Dublin, Kildare, Laois, Limerick, Meath, Offaly, Tipperary, Wexford


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 12th August:*

1 new death and 40 new cases
There have now been a total of 26,838 cases here, and 1,774 deaths as a result of the virus.
Of the cases notified today: 
21 are men / 19 are women
75% are under 45 years of age
19 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
13 cases have been identified as community transmission
12 in Dublin, 11 in Kildare, 7 in Offaly, and the rest of the cases are in Clare, Donegal, Limerick, Meath, Roscommon, Tipperary, Wicklow


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 13th August:*

*No new deaths* and *92 new cases*
There have now been a total of 26,929 cases here, and 1,774 deaths of patients diagnosed with the disease. 
Of the cases notified today;
43 are men / 48 are women
72% are under 45 years of age
43 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
12 cases have been identified as community transmission
24 in Dublin, 24 in Kildare, 8 in Limerick, 6 in Carlow, 6 in Kilkenny, 5 in Meath, 5 in Clare, and remaining 14 cases are in Cork, Donegal, Kerry, Laois, Louth, Monaghan, Offaly, Waterford and Wicklow.


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 14th August:*

*No new deaths* and *67 new cases*
There have now been a total of 26,995 confirmed cases of Covid-19 here, and 1,774 deaths as a result of the virus. 
Of the cases notified today:
35 are men / 32 are women
70% are under 45 years of age
38 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
16 cases have been identified as community transmission
18 in Dublin, 17 in Kildare, 9 in Clare, 5 in Limerick, and the rest of the 18 cases are in Carlow, Cork, Donegal, Laois, Longford, Offaly, Tipperary, Wexford, Wicklow.


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 15th August:*

*No new deaths* and *200 new cases*
Today’s increase is the largest number of cases *in a single day since the beginning of May.* 
Of the cases notified today, 81 are based in Kildare, 56 in Dublin, 13 in Tipperary, 8 in Limerick, 6 Laois, 6 in Galway, 5 in Kilkenny, and 5 in Meath.
The other 20 cases were confirmed in Carlow, Clare, Cork, Donegal, Louth, Mayo, Offaly, Roscommon, Waterford, Wicklow.
68 cases are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case, while 25 cases have been identified as community transmission.









						Coronavirus: 200 new cases as daily figures reach highest level since May
					

The figures were released this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Sunday 16th August

*No new deaths* and *66 new cases*
There has now been a total of 27,257 cases of Covid-19 confirmed in Ireland and 1,774 deaths associated with the disease. 
Of today's cases:
12 cases are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case, with three cases identified as due to community transmission. The remainder of these cases are still under investigation.
In terms of location, 21 cases are based in Kildare, 16 are in Dublin, and 6 are in Limerick.
The remaining 23 cases are in based Clare, Donegal, Laois, Louth, Meath, Monaghan, Offaly, Roscommon, Sligo, Tipperary, Wicklow.










						Coronavirus: No deaths and 66 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials confirmed the latest figures this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Sophrosyne

In an interview on RTE this evening acting CMO, doctor Ronan Glynn said that NPHET will meet tomorrow afternoon to consider whether any additional recommendations need to be made to Government based on recent data.

He said:

“We are more interested in the trends over time. Over the past 14 days we’ve seen almost 1,100 cases and our incidence now is running at 23 per 100,000 cases, which is a is obviously a very significant increase in escalation on where we were going back over the past couple of months and over the last number of weeks in particular.”

Commenting on yesterday's Berlin D2 footage he said such behaviour "simply cannot be tolerated" and there must be a "zero tolerance" approach from here on in.


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 17th August:*

*No new deaths* and *56 new cases*
There has now been a total of 27,313 cases of Covid-19 confirmed in Ireland and 1,774 deaths associated with the disease.
Of the cases notified today:
29 are men / 27 are women
79% are under 45 years of age
35 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
12 cases have been identified as community transmission
26 in Kildare, 13 in Dublin and the rest of the 17 cases are in Donegal, Galway, Kerry, Laois, Longford, Meath, Monaghan, Offaly, Westmeath and Wicklow.


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 18th August:*

In a separate briefing, the Minister for Health confirmed *190 new cases* of the virus today.
Update: One further death
The minister said the 14-day cumulative *cases per 100,000 of population is now 26*.

Earlier the cabinet agreed new limits on gatherings and sporting events:





						Cabinet announced new measures (18-Aug-20)
					

All outdoor events will be limited to fifteen people, down from 200, under strict new limits on public gatherings agreed by cabinet this afternoon.  Under the restrictions, that will remain in place until 13 September at the earliest, indoor events will be limited to six people - reduced from 50...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

*Latest figures on hospitalisation:*

The number of confirmed cases of Covid-19 in hospital remains relatively stable, according to overnight figures from the Health Service Executive.
There are 20 confirmed cases of the virus in hospital, down two from earlier yesterday.
Seven of these patients are in intensive care.
There are also 137 suspected cases being treated in hospital, a reduction from 212 earlier yesterday.
Four of these suspected cases are in intensive care. 
Overall, the hospital system has 31 vacant intensive care beds.


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 19th August:*

New deaths *= 2* (1775)
New cases *= 54* (27547)
Of the cases notified today:

24 are men, 29 are women
67% are under 45 years of age
27 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
Eight cases have been identified as community transmission
19 are in Dublin, eight are in Kildare, five are in Tipperary and the rest of the cases are in Carlow, Clare, Donegal, Kerry, Kilkenny, Laois, Limerick, Longford, Louth, Meath, Offaly, Waterford and Wexford









						Coronavirus: Two deaths and 54 new cases in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Thursday 20th August:
* New deaths = 1
* New cases = 136
* Of the new cases notified today, 11 are determined as being the result of community transmission.
* 51 of cases are in Dublin, 24 in Kildare, 12 in Kilkenny, 11 in Tipperary, 7 in Cork, 6 in Limerick, 6 in Wexford 5 in Meath 
* The remaining 14 cases are in Carlow, Cavan, Donegal. Galway, Mayo, Offaly, Roscommon, Waterford and Wicklow.


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 21st August:*

New *deaths = 0*
New *cases = 79*
The number of people in this country with the coronavirus who have died stands at 1,776 and there have been 27,755 confirmed cases. 
Of today’s cases, *21 cases have been identified as community transmission. *
43 cases are in Dublin, 9 in Kildare, 6 in Cork, 6 in Tipperary and the remaining 15 cases are in Clare, Donegal, Laois, Limerick, Louth, Mayo, Roscommon, Wexford and Wicklow.
Restrictions have been lifted in Laois and Offaly but have been extended for a further 2 weeks in Kildare
“The epidemiological situation in Kildare means that we must extend the public health measures for a further two weeks. While there is some cause for optimism, the 7 and 14 day incidence rates in Kildare remain very high. Evidence suggests that the measures are working, but more time is required to reduce the number of cases in Kildare,” Glynn said this evening.


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 22nd August:*

An additional *156 cases* of Covid-19 and *two further deaths* have been reported to the Department of Health.
There has now been a total of 1,777 coronavirus-related deaths here and 27,908 cases. This includes the denotification of one death and three cases.
Of the cases notified today, 68 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case while *15 cases are from community transmission*.
The latest cases include 55 in Dublin, 36 in Kildare, 12 in Tipperary, nine in Limerick, seven in Kilkenny, six in Waterford and the remaining 31 cases are in Carlow, Clare, Cork, Donegal, Galway, Kerry, Laois, Louth, Meath, Monaghan, Offaly, Roscommon, Westmeath, Wexford and Wicklow.









						156 new Covid-19 cases and two further deaths
					

An additional 156 cases of Covid-19 and two further deaths have been reported to the Department of Health. There has now been a total of 1,777 coronavirus-related deaths here and 27,908 cases.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## joe sod

Today, no deaths and 61 confirmed cases,  I think the value of the daily figures and waiting with bated breath for them is getting ridiculous. Firstly they should stop releasing daily figures because no value in them , the weekly trend whether it is up or down or stable is all we need to know. Secondly why are they still releasing the total confirmed covid cases since March another meaningless statistic when virtually all of those people are now recovered.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 23rd August:*
* No new deaths and 61 cases.

Of today’s notified cases:

67% are under 45 years of age
23 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
16 cases have been identified as community transmission
39 cases are in Dublin, 13 are in Kildare and the remaining 9 cases are in Cork, Kerry, Laois, Limerick, Longford and Wicklow


----------



## odyssey06

joe sod said:


> Today, no deaths and 61 confirmed cases,  I think the value of the daily figures and waiting with bated breath for them is getting ridiculous. Firstly they should stop releasing daily figures because no value in them , the weekly trend whether it is up or down or stable is all we need to know. Secondly why are they still releasing the total confirmed covid cases since March another meaningless statistic when virtually all of those people are now recovered.



Feel free to do a weekly bulletin. 
I agree week on week gives a clearer picture as it smooths out daily blips, but it's easier to report daily as that's what the news outlets do.


----------



## odyssey06

*Monday 24th August:*

New deaths = 0
New cases  = 147
Of the cases notified today: 

71% are under 45 years of age
60 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
14 cases have been identified as community transmission
73 cases are in Dublin, 17 are in Kildare, 12 are in Offaly, 11 are in Wicklow, nine are in Limerick, and the remaining 25 cases are in Carlow, Clare, Cork, Donegal, Galway, Laois, Louth, Meath, Monaghan, Tipperary and Wexford. 









						Coronavirus: No deaths and 147 new cases in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Not sure if this will work - embedding link to wiki chart showing week on week cases for reference:






Source:








						COVID-19 pandemic in the Republic of Ireland - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 25th August:*

No new deaths and 92 news cases
Of the cases notified today:

69% are under 45 years of age
46 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
11 cases have been identified as community transmission
31 in Tipperary, 17 in Dublin, 7 in Clare, 7 in Wexford, 5 in Kildare 
The remaining 25 cases are in Carlow, Cavan, Cork, Donegal, Galway, Kerry, Kilkenny, Limerick, Louth, Meath, Monaghan and Wicklow.
ACMO Glynn said "We have seen cases in 25 of the 26 counties over the past 14 days, including 473 cases in Dublin, 332 in Kildare, 120 in Tipperary, 84 in Limerick, 37 in Clare and 36 in Meath and Kilkenny."









						Coronavirus: No deaths and 92 new cases in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 26th August:*

No new deaths and *164 new cases*
Of the cases notified today:

65% are under 45 years of age
80 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
21 cases have been identified as community transmission
93 are in Dublin, 22 in Kildare, 10 in Tipperary, 9 in Cork, 8 in Carlow, 6 in Waterford, 6 in Offaly 
The remaining 10 cases are in Galway, Kilkenny, Limerick, Louth and Roscommon.


----------



## odyssey06

ECDC report shows rise in Ireland's 14 day incidence:

The latest figures from the European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control show that Ireland's 14-day incidence of Covid-19 cases per 100,000 people now stands at 31.1. 
This day last week. 20 August, the 14-day incidence of cases stood at 25.4. 
The data from the ECDC shows the UK at a 14-day incidence per 100,000 people of 22.6, Italy at 17.9 and Germany at 20.7. 
Spain continues to have the highest incidence rate across the EU/EEA and UK area with 191.9, while France is at 70.0. 
Ireland's 14-day incidence rate of Covid cases ranks 13th in the list of the 31 countries covered by the ECDC.


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 27th August:*

No new deaths and *93 new cases*
Dr Glynn said that while the situation is improving in Kildare, the number of cases in the county has not stabilised to enable a lifting of restrictions at this point and the situation will continue to be closely monitored. 
He said the positivity rate is 2% which means "the vast majority of people tested don't have Covid" but he urged those with symptoms to get a test.
Professor Philip Nolan, head of the National Public Health Emergency Team Epidemiological Modelling Group, has said the reproduction number for the virus is between 1.0 and 1.2. 
Of the 93 cases notified today;

70% are under 45 years of age
73 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
12 cases have been identified as community transmission
34 in Dublin, 7 in Kildare, 6 in Donegal, 6 in Laois, 5 in Limerick, 5 in Wexford
The remaining 30 cases are in Carlow, Cavan, Clare, Cork, Louth, Meath. Monaghan, Offaly, Tipperary, Westmeath and Wicklow.


----------



## Sophrosyne

I notice that Dublin's new cases in the 7 days up to yesterday, 663 have more than tripled over the previous weeks new cases, 219.

Perhaps it is because of its larger population.

Though with schools re-opening, that has to be a concern.


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 28th August:*

No new deaths and *127 new cases*
An additional eight people have been hospitalised in the last 24 hours.
Of the cases notified today:

80% are in people under 45 years of age
66 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
8 cases have been identified as community transmission
52 cases are in Dublin, 13 are in Monaghan, 9 are in Tipperary, 8 are in Meath, 8 are in Wexford, 8 are in Roscommon.
The remaining 29 cases are located in Carlow, Cavan, Clare, Cork, Galway, Kerry, Kildare, Kilkenny, Limerick, Longford, Louth, Offaly, Waterford, Westmeath and Wicklow.









						Coronavirus: No deaths and 127 new cases confirmed in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by the Department of Health this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 29th August:*

No new deaths and *142 new cases*
Of the new cases, some 59 are in Dublin, 20 are in Kildare, 14 in Donegal, 14 in Limerick, eight in Wexford, and six in Tipperary. 
The remaining 21 are located in Carlow, Clare, Cork, Kerry, Kilkenny, Laois, Louth, Mayo, Meath and Wicklow.
Some 69% of the new cases are under 45 years of age.
Some 32 are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
19 cases have been identified as community transmission.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 30th August:*

No deaths and *42 new cases*
Monday to Sunday average for week *115.00 with total of 807* cases. Last week was *avg 104.57 with total of 732* cases.
Some 71% are confirmed in individuals aged under 45 years.
Some 15 cases are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or close contacts of a confirmed case.
Six have been identified as community transmission.
Of today’s new cases, 24 are in Dublin, six in Limerick, and the remaining 12 are located in Carlow, Clare, Galway, Kildare, Longford, Offaly, and Sligo.


----------



## odyssey06

Monday 31st August:
* No new deaths and 53 new cases
* There are 35 confirmed cases in hospitals and six people are being treated for Covid-19 in ICU.

* Over past 14 days 1,511 cases were reported giving a 14-day incidence of 32 cases per 100,000. 

* The median age is 31 and 72% of cases occurred in people under the age of 45 years.

* Dublin accounted for 624 or 41%, 209 or 14% were in Kildare, 132 or 9% were in Tipperary, 98 or 6% were in Limerick, 47 or 3% were in Wexford and the remaining 401 cases were spread over 20 counties.









						Covid-19: 53 additional cases, no new deaths
					

The Department of Health has said it has been notified of 53 new cases of Covid-19.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 1st September:*

No new deaths and *217 new cases*
Acting Chief Medical Officer Dr Ronan Glynn said that although the case numbers were the highest since May, the five-day moving average is *relatively stable at 115 cases per day*. 
Of the cases notified today:

70% are among people under the age of 45.
51% are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case.
19 cases have been identified as down to community transmission.
103 cases are in Dublin, 25 are in Kildare, 17 are in Limerick, 17 are in Tipperary, 7 are in Waterford, 7 are in Wicklow, 6 are in Clare, and 5 are in Louth.
The remaining 30 cases are located in Carlow, Cavan, Cork, Donegal, Galway, Kilkenny, Meath, Monaghan, Offaly, Roscommon, Westmeath and Wexford.


----------



## odyssey06

Latest hospitalisation figures:

There has been a small rise in the number of confirmed cases of Covid-19 in hospitals reported overnight.
Figures from the Health Service Executive show there are 40 confirmed cases in hospitals, up five on yesterday.
Of the 40 patients, six are in intensive care units.
The number of suspected cases has reduced significantly from 188 to 95, with 15 of these patients in intensive care.









						This winter to be more difficult than ever before - HSE
					

HSE Chief Executive Paul Reid said the coming winter "will be more difficult than ever before" as it manages Covid-19 and scales up services that had been stalled due to the virus.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 2nd September:*

1 new death* and *89 new cases*
* This appears to be a backlog death from June
42 confirmed cases in hospital and 6 confirmed in critical care units.
Covid-19 R Number - the average number of people one infected person will transmit the virus to, is put at *just above 1, possibly as high as 1.2*.
A number of pupils have been sent home from a primary school in west Dublin following a positive case of Covid-19. *It is the second incident of its kind in as many days.*
Of today’s cases:

63% are in those aged under 45
56% are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
8 cases have been identified as community transmission
53 are in Dublin, 15 are in Limerick
Remaining 21 cases are in Clare, Cork, Kildare, Kilkenny, Laois, Leitrim, Longford, Meath, Offaly, Waterford, Westmeath, Wexford and Wicklow.


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 3rd September:*

New deaths = 0
New cases = 95

Of today's cases:

The Department of Health confirmed that 67% of the new cases are among people under 45 years of age, while 47% are linked to current outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case. 
Sixteen cases have been identified by health officials as community transmission. 
The latest data shows that 51 new cases were confirmed in Dublin, with six in Kildare. 
Six new cases were also confirmed in Meath, while the remaining 32 cases were spread across 16 counties: Carlow, Clare, Cork, Kerry, Kilkenny, Laois, Limerick, Longford, Louth, Mayo, Offaly, Tipperary, Waterford, Westmeath, Wexford and Wicklow.


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 4th September:*

No new deaths and 98 new cases
Currently, there are 17 Covid-19 patients in hospital, with three in ICU.
Of the cases notified today:

66% are among those under 45 years of age.
42% are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case.
9 cases have been identified as community transmission.
24 are based in Dublin, 13 are in Kildare, 8 are in Kerry, 6 are in Kilkenny, 6 are in Limerick, 6 are in Louth, and 5 are in Tipperary.
The remaining 30 cases are in Carlow, Clare, Cork, Galway, Laois, Leitrim, Longford, Meath, Monaghan, Offaly, Waterford and Wexford.


----------



## odyssey06

*Saturday 5th September:*

No new deaths and *231 new cases*
_(My note - there seems to be a pattern that Saturday case count significantly higher than other days)_


Ireland's 14-day coronavirus incidence rate remains higher than several countries that are not on the Green List for travel, including Britain, Germany, Sweden and Poland, according to figures from the European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control.
According to the ECDC, Ireland's 14-day incidence is at 29.6 per 100,000, with Britain at 25.7, Germany at 17.9, Sweden at 21.6 and Poland at 23.3.
Spain continues to have the highest 14-day incidence in the countries monitored by the ECDC, at 218.3.
France has a 14-day incidence rate of 98.2, while Croatia (85.9) Belgium (43.6) and Portugal (37.4) all have 14-day incidence rates higher than Ireland's.
Of the cases notified today:

69% are under 45 years of age
48% are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case 
54 cases have been identified as community transmission 
133 in Dublin, 18 in Kildare, 13 in Limerick, 8 in Offaly, 7 in Galway, 7 in Wicklow, 6 in Meath, 6 in Cork, 5 in Donegal, 5 in Cavan, 5 in Waterford
The remaining 18 cases in Carlow, Clare, Kerry, Laois, Leitrim, Louth, Mayo, Monaghan, Sligo, and Tipperary.


----------



## odyssey06

*Sunday 6th September:*

No new deaths and *138 confirmed cases*
7-day average: 131.57 
(Previous 7 days: 115.29) 

14-day cases/100k: 34.72 
7 days ago: 30.92) 

49 cases in hospital, 6 in ICU.
Of the #COVID19 cases notified today:

67% are under 45 years of age
39% are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case 
23 cases have been identified as community transmission
68 in Dublin, 13 in Limerick, 9 in Galway, 9 in Kildare, 5 in Cork, 5 in Wexford, 5 in Wicklow,
The remaining 24 cases in Carlow, Clare, Donegal, Kilkenny, Laois, Leitrim, Longford, Mayo, Meath, Offaly, Roscommon, Tipperary, Waterford, and Westmeath.


----------



## odyssey06

Latest hospital figures:

Overnight figures show a small rise in the number of patients in hospital confirmed as having Covid-19.
There are 50 patients with the virus in hospital, with six of these in intensive care.
It compares with 48 confirmed cases in hospital on Saturday and 33 this day last week.
There are also 61 suspected cases in hospital, with seven in intensive care.
Overall, the hospital system has 48 intensive care beds free.
While there are 436 intensive care beds in the system, 345 are open and staffed.









						'We are heading into another epidemic,' warns professor
					

Ireland is heading "very slowly, but steadily and progressively into another epidemic" according to a consultant in infectious diseases at Beaumont Hospital in Dublin.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Monday 7th September:
* No new deaths and 102 new cases
* 14 day incidence 35 per 100000

Of cases notified today: 

45 are men / 57 are women
75% are under 45 years of age
48% are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
19 cases have been identified as community transmission
56 cases are in Dublin, 11 are in Leitrim, six are in Galway, and 29 are located in Carlow, Cavan, Cork, Kerry, Limerick, Longford, Louth, Mayo, Meath, Monaghan, Offaly, Tipperary, Westmeath and Wexford


----------



## odyssey06

*Tuesday 8th September:*

One new death and *307 new cases*
_Note that many of the cases appear to relate to weekend backlog - Tuesday numbers tend to be higher for this reason_
3-day case average = *182 cases*
Monday to Sunday average for week *131.57* with total of 921 cases.
Last week was avg *115.00* with Total of 807 cases.
Of the cases notified today:

73% are under 45 years of age
64% are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
72 cases have been identified as community transmission
182 in Dublin, 25 in Kildare, 19 in Limerick, 15 in Wexford, 15 in Louth, eight in Wicklow, six in Galway, six in Clare, six in Kilkenny 
The remaining 25 cases are located in Cavan, Cork, Donegal, Kerry, Longford, Meath, Monaghan, Offaly, Sligo, Tipperary, Waterford, Westmeath.


----------



## Sophrosyne

This is the data concerning outbreaks/clusters.

This report includes data extracted from CIDR on 7th September 2020 at 09:15am and includes [broken link removed]

The majority for the above period are in private houses.


----------



## odyssey06

*Wednesday 9th September:*

Three new deaths and 84 new cases
The 14-day incidence of Covid-19 infection in Dublin has risen significantly in recent days to 70.8 cases per 100,000 people, with the highest infection rates in the Dublin South East region

Of the cases notified today:

66% are under 45 years of age
30% are confirmed to be associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case
8 cases have been identified as community transmission
51 cases are in Dublin, 6 are in Offaly, 5 are in Kildare 
The remaining 22 cases are located in Cork, Donegal, Galway, Mayo, Meath, Roscommon, Tipperary, Westmeath and Wicklow









						Coronavirus: Three deaths and 84 new cases in Ireland
					

The latest figures were confirmed by health officials this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Sophrosyne

Prosper said:


> Interesting report. Private houses are the major source of outbreak by far. Do you know what "Closed" and "Open" mean? I'm guessing that closed means all contacts have been traced and open means contact tracing not complete.



I am not sure, but I think "closed" means the incubation period has passed with no new cases connected with the cluster reported.

This report will be published weekly.


----------



## Peanuts20

First time I've seen fines being issued, especially for house parties









						Frontline worker and husband fined €1,000 each for holding house party
					

Couple in Co Meath had 30 people in their home in Kells, Co Meath, court told




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Purple

Has anyone got figures for the amount of tests being carried out over the last few weeks?
Without that the confirmed cases figure is meaningless.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Purple said:


> as anyone got figures for the amount of tests being carried out over the last few weeks?



This is available on Ireland’s Covid-19 Data Hub here


----------



## odyssey06

The HSE has said that *in the last seven days, 72,246 swabs have been taken*. 
Of these 55,546 were in the community, including 16,934 as part of serial testing. 
There were 16,700 swabs taken in hospitals.
The *positivity rate has been around 1.6%* but it can vary from day to day.


----------



## odyssey06

*Thursday 10th September:*

196 new cases and no further deaths

*Of the cases confirmed today: *

107 were in Dublin, 12 in Waterford, 11 in Limerick, eight in Wicklow, seven in Meath, seven in Kildare, six in Laois and six in Westmeath.
The remaining 32 cases are located in Cavan, Clare, Donegal, Galway, Kilkenny, Leitrim, Longford, Louth, Mayo, Monaghan, Offaly, Roscommon, Tipperary and Wexford.
The majority of cases (61%) were in people under the age of 45.
Community transmission was identified in 37 cases
43% of today’s cases are associated with outbreaks or are close contacts of a confirmed case.

*Other news:*

Earlier today, a meeting of the National Public Health Emergency Team (NPHET) concluded and will recommend to government further restrictions on visits to households in Dublin amid a spike in cases in the capital. 
Public officials have recommended to Government that only six people, from two other households, instead of three other households will be allowed, _TheJournal.ie_ understands.
If accepted by the Government, the measures would be introduced for three weeks in Dublin.









						Coronavirus: 196 new cases and no further deaths confirmed in Ireland
					

Health officials released the latest Covid-19 figures this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

*Friday 11th September:*

*211 new cases* and one further death
It brings the total number of cases in the Republic of Ireland to 30,571.
The total number of people with Covid-19 who have died is 1,781.
The number of people being treated for Covid-19 in hospitals around the country remains stable.
*Of today's cases:*

More than half of the new cases reported are in Dublin, with 121 cases reported there.
There were 17 cases reported in Louth, with ten in Limerick, eight in Cork, and seven each in Westmeath and Wicklow.
Six of the cases were reported in Laois, along with five each in Donegal and Galway. 
The remaining 24 cases are in Carlow, Clare, Kerry, Kildare, Kilkenny, Leitrim, Longford, Mayo, Meath, Offaly, Roscommon, Tipperary, and Waterford. 

*Nursing home visitor restrictions:*

Visitor restrictions are to be reimposed on nursing homes in Dublin from Sunday. 
Following new guidance issued by the Department of Health only one nominated visitor per resident will be permitted. 
The new restrictions will apply to all long-term residential care facilities in Dublin for the next three weeks.









						Virus cases rising by 4% a day in Dublin, warns Glynn
					

The Acting Chief Medical Officer has warned that coronavirus cases are rising by around 4% per day in Dublin with the reproductive rate has high as 1.4.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

The Cabinet has agreed a plan to move the country to Level 5 restrictions with certain alterations from midnight on Wednesday for six weeks. However, the restrictions will be reviewed after four weeks.

Specifics to follow in separate thread once confirmed...






						Ireland placed on Level 5 of the Plan for Living with COVID-19
					

Level 5 restrictions will remain in place for a period of 6 weeks.




					www.gov.ie


----------



## odyssey06

The Taoiseach said *the country will move to Level 3 from 1 December*, with some modifications. 

Further detail and discussion on dedicated thread:





						Ireland to move to Level 3 from 1st December
					

The Taoiseach said the country will move to Level 3 from 1 December, with some modifications.   From next Tuesday 1 December, retailers, hairdressers, gyms, libraries, galleries and cinemas will reopen. People will be permitted to use tennis courts and golf courses, and religious services will...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

TAOISEACH MICHEÁL MARTIN *has tested negative for Covid-19* after receiving a second test since returning from Brussels last week. 
French President Emmanuel Macron has tested positive for the coronavirus and was the same European Council meeting with Martin last Thursday and Friday.
Martin’s negative test comes after a government spokesperson said earlier that the Taoiseach would be limiting his contacts and getting an “immediate” test following Macron’s confirmed infection.

Taoiseach Micheál Martin tests negative for Covid-19 after Emmanuel Macron tests positive (thejournal.ie)


----------



## odyssey06

In response to new strain circulating in England...

FLIGHTS AND PASSENGER ferries from Britain to Ireland will be suspended for 48 hours in an effort to stop the spread of a new coronavirus strain to Ireland. The restrictions will come into effect at midnight and will remain in place for an initial period of 48 hours before being reviewed. Minister for Transport Eamon Ryan has said that flights will not be coming from Britain and only ferries carrying haulage will be permitted.

Discussion thread here





						Government announces UK travel ban
					

The Government is set to impose a suspension on almost all travel from Britain following fears over the spread of a new strain of Covid-19.  The move was agreed by the three coalition party leaders who held discussions this afternoon, and an announcement is expected this evening.  Officials are...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

The Government has announced new measures including restrictions on new inter county travel post Christmas, and the closure of the hospitality sector.

See this thread for details and discussion:
Government announces post Christmas restrictions | Askaboutmoney.com - the Irish consumer forum


----------



## odyssey06

Cabinet ministers are self isolating after the Minister for Agriculture tests positive for covid19.









						Agriculture Minister tests positive for Covid-19
					

Minister for Agriculture Charlie McConalogue has tested positive for Covid-19.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## johnwilliams

hearing this new virus version is having a greater negative effect than the old one on kids ( could be as severe as in adults)


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

Impact of new variant on children investigated - BBC News
					

Experts urgently assess whether the mutation of coronavirus spreads more easily among the young.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## odyssey06

A 79-year-old Dublin woman has become the first person in the country to receive the Covid-19 vaccine today.









						'Bit of hope' as woman first in Ireland to get vaccine
					

A 79-year-old Dublin woman has become the first person in the country to receive the Covid-19 vaccine.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Ireland is to return to Level 5, the highest level of restrictions for January 2021 (at least).

Please see this thread for details and discussion:





						Ireland to move to Level 5 for January
					

The Taoiseach Micheál Martin has confirmed that the country will move to full Level 5 restrictions in an attempt to get the latest surge in cases of Covid-19 under control. In a televised address this evening, he said the new restrictions would remain in place for "at least" one month.  Schools...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## john luc

If there is any doubt that this virus can re infect a person then I can report a personnel friend who had the virus last September has yesterday being confirmed as again having the virus for a second time.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

john luc said:


> If there is any doubt that this virus can re infect a person then I can report a personnel friend who had the virus last September has yesterday being confirmed as again having the virus for a second time.


There appears to be an increasing amount of this too, but its not being studied in any meaningful way yet. One study in China only studied those who appeared to have been re-infected, another that was studying long covid surmised the the virus might lay dormant in the body,  particularly the bowel but nothing has been proven conclusively.


----------



## odyssey06

THE CABINET SUB-committee has this evening decided to close the vast majority of schools as well as all construction sites until 1 February at the earliest. 








						Cabinet sub-committee agrees to shut schools and construction sites until 1 February
					

The decision was made this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Merowig

odyssey06 said:


> THE CABINET SUB-committee has this evening decided to close the vast majority of schools as well as all construction sites until 1 February at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabinet sub-committee agrees to shut schools and construction sites until 1 February
> 
> 
> The decision was made this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejournal.ie



Does this effect hardware shops or will they continue to operate?  I asked in one shop today and the guy told me he doesn't know.
I didn't saw anywhere anything written that they will need to close.


----------



## john luc

Merowig said:


> Does this effect hardware shops or will they continue to operate?  I asked in one shop today and the guy told me he doesn't know.
> I didn't saw anywhere anything written that they will need to close.


I know 2 people working in hardware and they have not being told anything. Also know someone working in Intel construction and they don't know.


----------



## Purple

odyssey06 said:


> *Friday 11th September:*
> 
> *211 new cases* and one further death
> It brings the total number of cases in the Republic of Ireland to 30,571.
> The total number of people with Covid-19 who have died is 1,781.
> The number of people being treated for Covid-19 in hospitals around the country remains stable.


That puts the current figures in perspective (as of yesterday);

*6521 new cases* and ten further death
It brings the total number of cases in the Republic of Ireland to 127,657.
The total number of people with Covid-19 who have died is 2307.
The number of people being treated for Covid-19 in hospitals around the country is 1151.
Postivity rate is 22.7%


----------



## odyssey06

the current Level 5 restrictions will remain in place until 5 March. 
Mandatory quarantine for arrivals without negative PCR test








						Level 5 restrictions to remain in place until 5 March as ministers agree on mandatory quarantine measures
					

There will also be additional checks at the ports and airports.




					www.thejournal.ie
				




For discussion see this thread





						Ireland to move to Level 5 for January
					

Yet you have repeatedly failed to provide any detail on binding terms. You're just jumping to conclusions based on speculation.  If that's the case why has the EU failed to to get sufficient vaccines in while other countries have ? Verhofstadt has clearly read the contracts and concluded the EU...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

Minister for Health Stephen Donnelly today changed the regulations governing the wearing of face coverings to include banks, post offices and credit unions to the list of workplaces where it is compulsory.









						Face coverings are now mandatory in banks, post offices and credit unions
					

The Financial Services Union has welcomed the decision by Minister for Health Stephen Donnelly.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Purple

odyssey06 said:


> Minister for Health Stephen Donnelly today changed the regulations governing the wearing of face coverings to include banks, post offices and credit unions to the list of workplaces where it is compulsory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face coverings are now mandatory in banks, post offices and credit unions
> 
> 
> The Financial Services Union has welcomed the decision by Minister for Health Stephen Donnelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejournal.ie


I thought they were compulsory in every indoor workplace.


----------



## odyssey06

Purple said:


> I thought they were compulsory in every indoor workplace.



They weren't previously in those settings - maybe for security concerns? That said, in my local post office they had signs up before stating must wear mask.


----------



## odyssey06

Some restrictions around travel, schools and outdoor meetings will be loosened from today. All students will return to classrooms, people can travel within their county borders or 20km from their home across county borders, and two households can meet outdoors in a public place.









						Here's everything you need to know about the Covid-19 restrictions changing from today
					

Restrictions around travel, outdoor meetings, schools and construction have been loosened.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## joe sod

I see nphet preparing to give just "one" press conference a week from May, at long last, these  technocrats should never have been given such a high profile independent of government. They were fawned over by the media I don't remember too many difficult questions being asked during  those press conferences, hardly white house briefing room stuff


----------



## Purple

joe sod said:


> I see nphet preparing to give just "one" press conference a week from May, at long last, these  technocrats should never have been given such a high profile independent of government. They were fawned over by the media I don't remember too many difficult questions being asked during  those press conferences, hardly white house briefing room stuff


Yep, we have a habit of blaming the government for every shortcoming within every State body.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

Purple said:


> Yep, we have a habit of blaming the government for every shortcoming within every State body.


And if they were releasing case figures and deaths from some unknown office there'd be questions like "who are these people, the figures are made up, they are part of a coup, and so on.


----------



## Purple

Paul O Mahoney said:


> And if they were releasing case figures and deaths from some unknown office there'd be questions like "who are these people, the figures are made up, they are part of a coup, and so on.


Is says something when we trust technocrats and bureaucrats who are less accountable and totally unsanctionable more than we trust the people we elect to run the country. Actually it says lots of things.


----------



## joe sod

Purple said:


> Is says something when we trust technocrats bureaucrats who are less accountable and totally unsanctionable more than we trust the people we elect to run the country. Actually it says lots of things.


Maybe we have replaced the church with these quangos and technocratic bodies. It's the religious reverence they were treated with that's noteworthy. In the UK Boris Johnson was the face of the pandemic for both good and bad the experts shared a platform with the government but the government was front and central throughout


----------



## Purple

joe sod said:


> Maybe we have replaced the church with these quangos and technocratic bodies. It's the religious reverence they were treated with that's noteworthy. In the UK Boris Johnson was the face of the pandemic for both good and bad the experts shared a platform with the government but the government was front and central throughout


Maybe we see behind the curtain with our politicians, we see that they are flawed and that, like us, they make good and bad decisions. We don't see behind the curtain with most of the State sector so we deflect criticism towards what we see and what we know; the politicians.


----------



## Leo

joe sod said:


> It's the religious reverence they were treated with that's noteworthy.



I wouldn't call it reverence, they spoke honestly, with integrity, and weren't solely motivated by personal gain. Perhaps that was such a welcome change from our politicians that the respect they were given approached reverence at times.


----------



## Purple

Leo said:


> I wouldn't call it reverence, they spoke honestly, with integrity, and weren't solely motivated by personal gain


When politicians do that they lose their seat.


----------



## Sunny

Purple said:


> When politicians do that they lose their seat.



Exactly. A lot of politicians rightly pointed out zero covid policy was unattainable and raised very valid concerns about the ridiculous  hotel quarantine system and they got crucified. 

The same opposition saying that everyone should be put in a hotel are now saying that the rules are too strict when it comes to appeals. Its just political games.


----------



## odyssey06

There will be a further easing of restrictions, with inter county travel resuming from 10th may along with personal services such as hairdressers.

Please discuss on this thread;




__





						Easing of Restrictions from 10th May
					

Inter county travel ban is to be lifted on 10 May under plans agreed by the Cabinet Committee on Covid-19 tonight. Three households can also meet up outside from 10 May.  Places of worship - 50 attendees permitted at normal services, as well as funerals and weddings. However, six people can only...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## stefanop

Monaco and San Marino have been removed from the mandatory hotel quarantine list. I wonder if the governemnt can explain how it is possible to get to Ireland from San Marino without crossing Italy or taking a flight from Italy, or from Monaco without taking a flight or driving across France. Maybe a yacht from Monaco to Dublin? In the meantime the rate of infections in Donegal is about twice the rate of Italy and France..........I wonder if everyone coming from Donegal to Dublin should also face a mandatory quarantine session in the hotel ?


----------



## Leo

seamus1968 said:


> Monaco and San Marino have been removed from the mandatory hotel quarantine list. I wonder if the governemnt can explain how it is possible to get to Ireland from San Marino without crossing Italy or taking a flight from Italy, or from Monaco without taking a flight or driving across France.



Maybe you should read up on the quarantine system. Hint, they do realise people transit through third countries.


----------



## stefanop

But the official goverment booklet says 

"Mandatory hotel quarantine is required for passengers who have been in a designated state in the 14 days prior to their arrival in Ireland, including those who have transited through a port or airport in a designated country, even if they stay airside or portside."


----------



## Sunny

Leo said:


> Maybe you should read up on the quarantine system. Hint, they do realise people transit through third countries.



He is asking how you get from those places to Ireland without going into Italy and France and therefore subject to quarantine. It is a joke that people wasted their time researching and seeing if these countries could be removed.


----------



## odyssey06

Reminder that tomorrow sees the resumption of non essential retail, personal services, adult sports training, property viewings and inter county travel.
The number of people allowed on public transport increases to 50% of normal capacity.









						9 key changes to Covid-19 restrictions
					

Covid-19 restrictions are due to ease further from Monday 10 May. Here is a brief summary of the key changes.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

_* Please create new thread for discussion of the cyber attack_

HSE services affected by ransomware attack - testing referrals and close contact systems offline.
Vaccine regsitration systems still operational.
As a result of the attack GPs are to advise patients to attend walk-in testing centres with priority given to symptomatic and close contacts at these centres, the HSE said this morning. The HSE is also working to open all 35 testing sites for walk-ins with an update expected later today.









						Covid-19: GP and close contact referral system down, patients advised to attend walk-in centres
					

GPs are to advise patients to attend walk-in testing centres with priority given to symptomatic and close contacts at these centres.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

ALL NON-ESSENTIAL RETAIL outlets are permitted to reopen from this morning, following the further easing of Covid-19 restrictions.









						Happy shoppers return to stores but city retailers warn that tourism and office workers are still key
					

Customers can expect social distancing enforcement, one way traffic systems and lots of hand sanitiser.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

The Cabinet has agreed a timeline for reopening of hospitality, events and travel.

From 7 June, up to 200 people can attend in venues with a minimum capacity of 5,000. 100 people can gather for outdoor events, cinemas and theatres can open with restrictions in place and driver theory test services will reopen.
5 July – the return of indoor services in bars and restaurants. 100 attendees indoor venues. Further increase in outdoor attendance at events, and a further relaxation of the 50% capacity levels on public transport.  Up to 50 guests able to attend weddings.
Ireland will begin operating the EU Digital Covid Cert from 19 July for international travel
5 August – A further increase in numbers attending indoor events, with 200 in larger venues and 100 in all others. Up to 100 guests at weddings.









						As it happened: Indoor dining, weddings, pilot live events - the latest Covid re-opening plans revealed
					

Here’s how the day played out.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

odyssey06 said:


> The Cabinet has agreed a timeline for reopening of hospitality, events and travel.
> 
> From 7 June, up to 200 people can attend in venues with a minimum capacity of 5,000. 100 people can gather for outdoor events, cinemas and theatres can open with restrictions in place and driver theory test services will reopen.
> 5 July – the return of indoor services in bars and restaurants. 100 attendees indoor venues. Further increase in outdoor attendance at events, and a further relaxation of the 50% capacity levels on public transport.  Up to 50 guests able to attend weddings.
> Ireland will begin operating the EU Digital Covid Cert from 19 July for international travel
> 5 August – A further increase in numbers attending indoor events, with 200 in larger venues and 100 in all others. Up to 100 guests at weddings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it happened: Indoor dining, weddings, pilot live events - the latest Covid re-opening plans revealed
> 
> 
> Here’s how the day played out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejournal.ie


Hopefully people will look at these positively and continue to be sensible.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Scientists in Ireland have identified how some Covid-19 patients can develop life-threatening clots.

The researchers said the findings could lead to therapies that prevent it from happening.

The work, led by researchers from RCSI University of Medicine and Health Sciences, is published in the Journal of Thrombosis and Haemostasis.

They found that the balance between a protein that causes clotting, called von Willebrand Factor (VWF), and its regulator, called Adamts13, is severely disrupted in patients with severe Covid-19.

When compared to control groups, the blood of Covid-19 patients had higher levels of the pro-clotting VWF molecules and lower levels of the anti-clotting Adamts13.

“While more research is needed to determine whether targets aimed at correcting the levels of Adamts13 and VWF may be a successful therapeutic intervention, it is important that we continue to develop therapies for patients with Covid-19.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

It's a great piece of work,  not just its Irish but good science.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

Sophrosyne said:


> Scientists in Ireland have identified how some Covid-19 patients can develop life-threatening clots.
> 
> The researchers said the findings could lead to therapies that prevent it from happening.
> 
> The work, led by researchers from RCSI University of Medicine and Health Sciences, is published in the Journal of Thrombosis and Haemostasis.
> 
> They found that the balance between a protein that causes clotting, called von Willebrand Factor (VWF), and its regulator, called Adamts13, is severely disrupted in patients with severe Covid-19.
> 
> When compared to control groups, the blood of Covid-19 patients had higher levels of the pro-clotting VWF molecules and lower levels of the anti-clotting Adamts13.
> 
> “While more research is needed to determine whether targets aimed at correcting the levels of Adamts13 and VWF may be a successful therapeutic intervention, it is important that we continue to develop therapies for patients with Covid-19.


Adamts, Adam and the Ants....ah here to much Guinness for me.


----------



## horusd

On the gov.ie website, it says: " 
Passengers arriving into Ireland from outside EU/EEA (EU + Iceland, Lichtenstein and Norway)​...​
*Travel from Great Britain to Ireland*

While strong advice remains to avoid non-essential international travel, if you must travel to Ireland from GB, you must take the following steps:

From Saturday 9 January, any passengers arriving into Ireland whose journey originated in Great Britain are required to present a negative / ‘not detected ‘result from a pre-departure COVID-19 Reverse Transcription Polymerase Chain Reaction (RT-PCR) test taken within 72 hours before their arrival in Ireland (a UK Government list of private providers of tests is available *here*. The test result presented must show that the test conducted was a RT-PCR test, as Antigen or other test types do not meet the requirements. Please note that COVID-19 testing for the purposes of international travel is not available on the NHS:* https://www.fitfortravel.nhs.uk/advice/disease-prevention-advice/coronavirus-disease-covid-19

Summary*


All passengers (apart from a limited number of exemptions) must have a negative pre-departure RT-PCR Covid-19 test taken within 72 hours prior to arrival in Ireland. NHS tests are not available for travel purposes. A list of private providers *is here*.
A legal requirement to quarantine at home for 14 days is now in place. Arrivals whose journey has originated in GB can get a second RT-PCR test no less than 5 days after arrival, & if they receive a negative result, they can end their period of quarantine then.
All arrivals from Britain must also complete a Covid-19 *Passenger Locator Form*.

There seems to be confusion as to *quarantine from the UK from the 19th. * The DFA advice says "it is still current 15/7/21."   I'm due to go to the UK on the 21st. I won't if I need to quarantine on return (despite being fully vaxed).  I thought Eamon Ryan said no quarantine for vaxed people from the UK a week or so ago.


----------



## Laughahalla

What is the latest on Children under *12* travelling to Ireland from July 19?
RTE and the Journal reported that children under 12 will no longer need a negative PCR test before arrival but this is not on any official government site yet. Currently the gov.ie and citizens information say children under *7* don't need a negative PCR test before arrival

*Edit: * It is on gov.ie website now. Children under 12 do not need PCR test entering Ireland from July 19th.


----------



## Susie2017

Does this include travel from France for kids under 12.


----------



## Laughahalla

Susie2017 said:


> Does this include travel from France for kids under 12.


It looks like children under 12 from any Euro country. Check Gov.ie for latest.

Children 12 and over will need PCR


----------



## joer

I see on , Irish Independent , that Ministers are to simplify Covid rules , must be because some Ministers are not able to follow them


----------



## odyssey06

Cabinet has agreed a phased plan on the ending of restrictions, with almost all restrictions due to end by 22nd October.

See dedicated thread here for discussion:




__





						Ending of Restrictions on Phased Basis
					

CABINET TODAY AGREED a number of measures to end the majority of Covid-19 restrictions on a phased basis.   1 September Public transport will return to 100% capacity. The National Transport Authority has said the wearing of a face-covering on public transport will remain mandatory.  6 September...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

_THE HSE HAS ceased walk-in testing nationwide to reduce queues at centres. The health service has called on people to book slots online as testing volume has increased by 35% in the last two days...
“This action is not aimed at reducing demand as we have 20k plus capacity. It’s designed to reduce queues from walk ins,” the spokesperson said._









						HSE halts walk-in testing nationwide and calls on people to book slots instead
					

The demand for testing has increased by 35% over the last two days.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## RedOnion

@johnwilliams 
Weekly reporting resumed during August. You'll find weekly reports here: 
[broken link removed]


----------



## odyssey06

johnwilliams said:


> has there been any deaths? , when rte etc give numbers on tv no deaths reported here ,but they still give deaths for northern ireland ?


There was a break due to the data hack.

The report is being published weekly now, on Wednesdays.
In the last week of August there were 10 deaths. 27 deaths in the first week in September.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Purple

odyssey06 said:


> There was a break due to the data hack.
> 
> The report is being published weekly now, on Wednesdays.
> In the last week of August there were 10 deaths. 27 deaths in the first week in September.
> 
> [broken link removed]


Page 2 of that link shows the age breakdown. 1.09% of total deaths were people under 45. More than 75% were 75 or over. It's striking how this is a disease of the old.


----------



## time to plan

Purple said:


> Page 2 of that link shows the age breakdown. 1.09% of total deaths were people under 45. More than 75% were 75 or over. It's striking how this is a disease of the old.


Death is a disease of the old. It would be interesting to see how that differs from all natural (if that is the correct term) deaths.


----------



## Leo

It's been discussed here before but excess mortality is probably the best indicator. However, although the data shows an increase in mortality that coincides with our spikes, there is no data that would adjust for the effects of behavioural changes the restrictions have imposed, both positive & negative.


----------



## odyssey06

All remaining states have been removed from Ireland’s list of designated countries for Mandatory Hotel Quarantine with effect from today. Minister for Health Stephen Donnelly made the announcement this afternoon, noting that the decision was based on the latest advice received from Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan.
The hotel quarantine system has been scaled down over recent months as the designation of a large number of States has been revoked. Just six countries were on the most recent list, all of them were in South America.









						Mandatory hotel quarantine to effectively end with all remaining countries removed from list
					

The decision is based on the latest advice received from Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## seamus m

A few weeks ago we only had 50000 adults left unvaccinated now we have 300000,.,go figure


----------



## odyssey06

seamus m said:


> A few weeks ago we only had 50000 adults left unvaccinated now we have 300000,.,go figure


Did we? Do you have a source for that?
The info I can find suggests that a few weeks ago we had 50,000 adults over 40 unvaccinated - maybe you just heard the headline figure.
So I'm assuming 300,000 refers to adults of all ages.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

This is about latest news and measures

Please don't let off steam in this thread and if someone else does, don't respond to it.


----------



## odyssey06

New measures announced today...

Closing times for all licensed premises will move to midnight on Thursday, 18 November. All customers must have vacated the premises by that time.

Statutory requirement for Covid-19 passes (based on vaccination or recovery) will be extended to cinemas and theatres.

Everyone should revert to working from home unless it is necessary to attend the workplace in person.

Advice that comes into immediate effect is that household close contacts who are fully vaccinated and showing no symptoms should now restrict their movements until they have three negative antigen test results within five days.









						At a glance: Here are the updated Covid-19 restrictions
					

The Taoiseach has announced fresh restrictions as Covid-19 infection rates surge across the country.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

New measures announced today ... which look a lot like the state of play pre-October 22nd.

_As this thread is for news updates, *please discuss elsehwere* - on a new thread, or for hospitality related discussion use this thread:_





						Will you go for a pint when restrictions are lifted?
					

The well educated among us know that you don't have to look to far to hear contrary viewpoints such as those expressed recently by the "uneducated" Professor McConkey and Dr De Gascun, never mind the recent article published in the Lancet which found that:  "People who have two doses of vaccine...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




From the *7 December to the 9 of January*, the following measures will kick in:

Household visits will be limited to three households visiting a fourth at any given time.
Indoor hospitality keeps the current midnight curfew, but no more than six per table and table service only with strict social distancing. Strict social distancing will be required in all bars and restaurants, including hotels. Multiple table bookings will also not be allowed.
There will also be a limit of 50% capacity for indoor cultural, entertainment, community and sporting events. Attendees must all be fully seated and masks must be worn at all times.
Nightclubs will be closed during this period.
Covid-19 vaccine cert will be required for hotels, bars, restaurants, gyms and leisure centres









						Taoiseach: Nightclubs to close next Tuesday, 50% capacity cap for indoor events and strict rules for hospitality
					

NPHET recommended limits on social mixing in the weeks ahead.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

odyssey06 said:


> New measures announced today ... which look a lot like the state of play pre-October 22nd.
> 
> _As this thread is for news updates, *please discuss elsehwere* - on a new thread, or for hospitality related discussion use this thread:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you go for a pint when restrictions are lifted?
> 
> 
> The well educated among us know that you don't have to look to far to hear contrary viewpoints such as those expressed recently by the "uneducated" Professor McConkey and Dr De Gascun, never mind the recent article published in the Lancet which found that:  "People who have two doses of vaccine...
> 
> 
> 
> www.askaboutmoney.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the *7 December to the 9 of January*, the following measures will kick in:
> 
> Household visits will be limited to three households visiting a fourth at any given time.
> Indoor hospitality keeps the current midnight curfew, but no more than six per table and table service only with strict social distancing. Strict social distancing will be required in all bars and restaurants, including hotels. Multiple table bookings will also not be allowed.
> There will also be a limit of 50% capacity for indoor cultural, entertainment, community and sporting events. Attendees must all be fully seated and masks must be worn at all times.
> Nightclubs will be closed during this period.
> Covid-19 vaccine cert will be required for hotels, bars, restaurants, gyms and leisure centres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taoiseach: Nightclubs to close next Tuesday, 50% capacity cap for indoor events and strict rules for hospitality
> 
> 
> NPHET recommended limits on social mixing in the weeks ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thejournal.ie


Inevitable unfortunately.

People need to understand that the solution to this is vaccines but also doing the right thing, with good health practices.

No doubt the vested interests will fill the media again,  and let's call a spade a shovel here, this is exactly what was going to happen,  because people really don't care about anything else except themselves.

What lays ahead is going to really test everything.


----------



## odyssey06

The following restrictions will be in place from Sunday until January 30th:

Restaurants and bars (excluding takeaways/delivery) must close at 8pm,
No indoor events after 8pm,
Earlier indoor events capped at 50% or 1,000 attendees,
Outdoor events capped at 50% or 5,000 attendees, whichever lower,
Wedding receptions capped at 100 attendees
Please discuss on this thread:





						Will you go for a pint when restrictions are lifted?
					

The well educated among us know that you don't have to look to far to hear contrary viewpoints such as those expressed recently by the "uneducated" Professor McConkey and Dr De Gascun, never mind the recent article published in the Lancet which found that:  "People who have two doses of vaccine...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## odyssey06

Lets hope no one needs it but just in case...
PCR testing centres will continue to operate through Christmas Day and St Stephens’ Day, though there will be reduced capacity, according to Damien McCallion, the HSE lead for the HSE’s Vaccination Programme.


----------



## Ceist Beag

So on a day when the daily number of cases smashes the previous high total we also hear that there is a glimmer of hope that, whilst much more transmissible, this variant doesn't appear to be quite as dangerous (source: https://www.rte.ie/news/coronavirus/2021/1224/1268550-omicron-studies-offer-hope/). Let's hope this is finally a sign that this virus is waning.


----------



## odyssey06

Copying this to the 'sticky' thread:

_The Health Products Regulatory Authority (HPRA) today states that based on its advice, retailers are removing the *Genrui SARS-CoV-2 Rapid Antigen* Self-Test from sale on a voluntary basis pending further investigation. This follows receipt by the HPRA of over 550 reports in recent days from Irish consumers of false positive results associated with the use of this particular antigen self-test._


----------



## odyssey06

Landmark case count reached..

IRELAND HAS NOW recorded more than one million cases of Covid-19 since the start of the pandemic.
Public health officials confirmed an additional 23,909 cases of the virus in Ireland this evening, which brings us to 1,002,013 cases.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

odyssey06 said:


> Landmark case count reached..
> 
> IRELAND HAS NOW recorded more than one million cases of Covid-19 since the start of the pandemic.
> Public health officials confirmed an additional 23,909 cases of the virus in Ireland this evening, which brings us to 1,002,013 cases.


In reality its probably higher as the testing system has never stood up well when waves arrived.

It's a milestone hopefully the last one.


----------



## odyssey06

Changes to close contact and isolation rules from *Friday*:

The Government decision *brings an end to the five day isolation period for fully vaccinated close contacts who do not have any Covid-19 symptoms*. However, they will be advised to wear a medical or higher grade mask and to take regular antigen tests.
Close contacts who *have not received a booster vaccine will have to restrict their movements for seven days.*
Today's decision also means that anyone who has Covid-19 will now have to *isolate for seven rather than ten days*.
And there will *no longer be a requirement to confirm an antigen test result with a PCR test for people aged four to 39 years*. Minister for Health Stephen Donnelly has said the Health Service Executive website will be upgraded to enable people upload positive antigen tests and close contact details who would then be sent tests.









						Changes to close contact rules from Friday
					

The Cabinet has approved changes to the isolation periods for Covid-19, which will take effect from midnight tomorrow.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

From tomorrow HSE portal will be updated:

People will be able to directly upload their own positive antigen tests results and upload their close contacts through the online system.
Close contacts will then get contacted in the same way that happens through the PCR system.
Logging an antigen test on the portal does not qualify people for a recovery cert, a PCR test or a professional antigen test is required to receive the certificate.


----------



## odyssey06

MOST COVID-19 RESTRICTIONS, including curbs on hospitality and events, will be lifted from tomorrow morning, the Taoiseach has announced. In an address to the nation, Micheál Martin confirmed that the 8pm closure of hospitality and capacity limits at indoor and outdoor events will be lifted from 6am tomorrow.
He said that NPHET confirmed Ireland has “weathered the Omicron storm” and that “today is a good day”. 
He reiterated that “vaccination is key” and said: “I want to be clear also that the pandemic isn’t over, it will still require all of us to be vigilant.” 

Nightclubs have been given the green light to reopen and rules around social distancing will come to an end.
Covid-19 vaccination or recovery certs will no longer be required for indoor hospitality. A phased return to offices can also begin. 
Guidance regarding household visits has also been removed. But mask-wearing, the use of the Digital Covid Cert for international travel and isolation rules for those who have Covid symptoms will remain in place. 
Protective measures in place in primary and secondary schools will also remain in place. 
People will still be required to wear face masks in settings such as shops and on public transport. 
The lifted measures mean there will be no more six-person limit to a table in bars and restaurants. Bar service will also resume.
Please discuss hospitality \ pub changes on this thread:





						Will you go for a pint when restrictions are lifted?
					

Can't wait until I can do that with mine... of course they'll have to sit there with a Coke as they'll be driving me home - for years!!  We can walk to mine. :p



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## joer

We have come a long way,  since odyssey06, great work, posted on this forum on 24 March 2020. Little did we know how long this would last but here we are back to 'normal' , I hope.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

joer said:


> We have come a long way,  since odyssey06, great work, posted on this forum on 24 March 2020. Little did we know how long this would last but here we are back to 'normal' , I hope.


I think we should simply enjoy it now, and hopefully we will be able to deal with any problems more easily.


----------



## odyssey06

The number of people with Covid-19 in hospital is at the lowest level so far this year.
As of 8am, there were 649 patients with the virus being treated in hospital, down 58 on the same time yesterday.
It compares to a figure of 940 on this day two weeks ago and 836 last Saturday.
Today's number represents the lowest level since 619 on 30 December and is almost 40% down from the recent peak of 1,063 patients on 10 January.

There were 66 people with Covid-19 in intensive care units around the country at 11.30am, down three from yesterday.









						Health Minister approves fifth Covid-19 vaccine
					

The Minister for Health Stephen Donnelly has today accepted recommendations for the introduction of a new Covid-19 vaccine.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Novavax (non mRNA) vaccine approved as a booster for over 18s.









						Fifth Covid-19 vaccine approved for use in Ireland
					

It is expected that it will be added to Ireland’s booster programme next month.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Updates today:
Mask wearing to be advisory rather than mandatory *from Monday February 28th* in retail, education and transport settings. Appears to be still be mandatory in healthcare settings.

NPHET to be wound down, following recommendations by the Chief Medical Officer Dr Tony Holohan.

PCR testing changes recommended by CMO:
_“Testing will no longer be needed for clinical or public health purposes for otherwise healthy younger people (<55 years) with symptoms,” it said, adding that the HSE “will support access to antigen testing for those in this group” as part of a transition period.
The letter also said that PCR testing will be recommended to symptomatic people who: have not had a booster dose and are aged 55 years and older; those deemed most at-risk and members of their households; carers; and pregnant women._









						CMO says PCR testing 'no longer needed' for most under 55s and suggests concluding NPHET
					

Dr Tony Holohan recommended change to the priority for PCR testing.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

Not official news but a good read, obviously the comments are up to you the reader. 









						HSE vaccine lead: 'Plans in development for autumn booster as well as winter emergencies'
					

The HSE’s Damien McCallion gave The Journal’s Coronavirus Newsletter an insight into the next stages of the vaccine rollout.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06

Update on Vaccination programme and rollout of boosters.

_NIAC has recommended:_

_A first mRNA booster vaccine for those aged 5-11 years who are immunocompromised_
_A second mRNA booster vaccine for those aged 50-64 years_
_A second mRNA booster vaccine for those aged 12-49 years who have an underlying medical condition or are residents of long-term care facilities_
_A second mRNA booster vaccine for pregnant women at 16 weeks or later who have not already received a booster vaccine in their current pregnancy_
_A second mRNA booster vaccine for healthcare workers_
_A third mRNA booster vaccine for those aged 65 years and older, and those aged 12-64 years who are immunocompromised_
_NIAC has also recommended that COVID-19 vaccines may be given at the same time as the seasonal flu vaccines.

Booster doses should be given four months after a previous COVID-19 vaccine dose or a previous COVID infection._









						Changes to COVID-19 vaccination programme accepted by Health Minister
					

The Department of Health and the HSE will now work to operationalise these updates.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

